# NVENC Performance Improvements (Release Candidate)



## dodgepong (Jan 8, 2019)

The new release candidate includes a new implementation of NVIDIA's NVENC encoder in OBS using the new NVIDIA SDK as well as implementing some new performance improvements. Specifically, the main improvement in this build is that frames from OBS are no longer sent to system RAM prior to being sent to the NVENC encoder -- instead, the frames are sent directly from VRAM, which should noticeably reduce resource usage.

The quality improvements you may have been hearing about will largely only be seen on Turing GPUs (RTX 20XX), but the performance improvements should be measurable on all GPUs that have NVENC (GTX 6XX and higher).

Please refer to the Release Candidate thread for more details: *https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-23-0-release-candidate.100204/*



Spoiler: Previous builds



https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-test-6.zip - First public beta release

https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-test-8.zip - Fixed an issue with frame jitter at high GPU usage and a crash when stopping encoding

https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-test-9.zip - Fixes a crash when using multiple NVENC encoder sessions



[Note: The new NVENC changes only work on Windows 8 and higher. It *does not work on Windows 7 *or lower due to missing DX11.1 features. If you use Windows 7, OBS will fall back to the previous NVENC implementation.]

Please report your findings on this thread or in the #beta-testing channel on the OBS Discord. In particular, please test your performance at high GPU load compared to the Release version of OBS (22.0.2).


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Jan 8, 2019)

At high GPU load it tends to run rather smoothly on battlefield v which is a big improvement, i even went as far as to try with DXR on, at 3440x1440  i was averging about 50 fps or so with everything on ultra, stream was fine no frame drops @ 1080p60fps.

I just noticed, testing on Final Fantasy XIV with preview enable causes large frame drops, guna be going to bed in a moment but will have to try that again on BFV when i wake up


last note is GPU usage %,
BFV was 90-99 %
FFXIV about 70-80%


Edit: Appears the frame drop from Preview on occurs when OBS is on a secondary monitor, frame rate goes back into place when preview is turned off or on the main monitor.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 8, 2019)

Are both monitors connected to the same GPU?


----------



## TheFriendlyBroski (Jan 8, 2019)

Just wondering but if this beta goes well, when could we expect this to be implemented into the next proper update?

This sounds like a fantastic update but I can't imagine I'll be making use of it, as to not mess up my current streaming setup.


----------



## LionAntonny (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello!
1) What settings in the test version need to be turned on, so that on a 2K stream there is the highest possible quality of the live broadcast? (YouTube)
2) What does the Look Ahead option mean?
3) What does the Psycho Visual Tuning option mean?


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Jan 8, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Are both monitors connected to the same GPU?


Yes both monitors plugged into same 2080ti through display port.

It might be a windows issue from creators update stuff or something game mode,i havent checked if that was on but i will today


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 8, 2019)

LionAntonny said:


> 1) What settings in the test version need to be turned on, so that on a 2K stream there is the highest possible quality of the live broadcast? (YouTube)



I recommend starting by using the Quality preset, and see how your performance is. If things perform poorly, you can reduce to Performance or Max Performance. Max Quality and Quality are actually the same thing, except Max Quality uses two-pass encoding, which uses CUDA, which can have an impact on GPU usage.



LionAntonny said:


> 2) What does the Look Ahead option mean?



This option enables dynamic B-frames. Without this option, the encoder will always use the number of B-frames specified in the "Max B-frames" setting. If Look-ahead is enabled, it will only use the number of B-frames that it decides it needs to, resulting in better quality via better resource usage, but uses CUDA.



LionAntonny said:


> 3) What does the Psycho Visual Tuning option mean?



There are some tools out there that can automatically grade video quality, but sometimes the metrics they use end up grading some things higher that have lower perceived quality to a human in certain situations. Enabling Psycho Visual Tuning turns on some options that sacrifice these quality scores but may increase perceived visual quality, but also uses CUDA. For example, this might end up having a better effect on things like grass, but might degrade something else. It can be subtle and nuanced. I encourage you to give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## Denkimon (Jan 8, 2019)

Do you know if it's possible to target a specific GPU with this? for example i got 1070ti's in SLI but i mostly game on one due to lack of good SLI drivers, would i be able to tell the NVENC to target a specific GPU and use 100% of it's resources & cuda whilst the other one games? would be super interesting, or atleast make them work togheter if you got two connected to share the load of encoding


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 8, 2019)

No. The only way the performance improvement in this patch can even happen is if OBS is running on the same GPU as the encoder, and you also need to run OBS on the same GPU as the game you're running to game capture it. Generally speaking, it's not possible to use one GPU for encoding and one for gaming.

Well, technically it might be possible to program, probably, but would actually result in significant performance degradation, not improvement.


----------



## DEDRICK (Jan 9, 2019)

Just tested this out. It's stellar, I can now record 1440p60 without stuttering/overloading PCI bus, can't even tell it is recording.

99% GPU usage, gaming @ 1440p Ultra, uncapped FPS
Game Mode Off

Recording 2560x1440p60, no downscale.
No lagged frames, no encoding lag.
0.5ms average time to render frame! This is easily a 50-70% reduction is rendering time over live.






The same settings on Live build I have render times as high as 1.5ms, sometimes creeping up to 4-10ms, and it begins to stutter.





One thing I did notice, CQP 16 on the test build uses considerably less bitrate, less than half, with no discernible difference in quality. Same scene, not much difference between the 2 videos, not enough to justify half the bitrate.

Test build video - Average 36.8Mb





Live OBS - Average 68.9





```
15:54:11.999: CPU Name: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor     
15:54:11.999: CPU Speed: 3693MHz
15:54:11.999: Physical Cores: 8, Logical Cores: 16
15:54:11.999: Physical Memory: 16310MB Total, 11476MB Free
15:54:11.999: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 17763 (revision: 195; 64-bit)
15:54:12.000: Running as administrator: false
15:54:12.000: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
15:54:12.000: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
15:54:12.000:     Game Bar: Off
15:54:12.000:     Game DVR: Off
15:54:12.000:     Game DVR Background Recording: Off
15:54:12.001: Sec. Software Status:
15:54:12.002:     Windows Defender Antivirus: enabled (AV)
15:54:12.002:     Windows Firewall: enabled (FW)
15:54:12.002:     Windows Defender Antivirus: enabled (ASW)
15:54:12.002: Browser Hardware Acceleration: false
15:54:12.002: Portable mode: false
15:54:12.326: OBS 22.0.2-263-g4fdff6622-modified (64-bit, windows)
15:54:12.326: ---------------------------------
15:54:12.335: ---------------------------------
15:54:12.335: audio settings reset:
15:54:12.335:     samples per sec: 48000
15:54:12.335:     speakers:        2
15:54:12.335: ---------------------------------
15:54:12.335: Initializing D3D11...
15:54:12.335: Available Video Adapters:
15:54:12.337:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
15:54:12.337:       Dedicated VRAM: 3077570560
15:54:12.337:       Shared VRAM:    4256202752
15:54:12.337:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={2560, 1440}, attached=true
15:54:12.337:       output 2: pos={-2560, 0}, size={2560, 1440}, attached=true
15:54:12.338: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (0)
15:54:12.384: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
15:54:12.968: ---------------------------------
15:54:12.968: video settings reset:
15:54:12.968:     base resolution:   2560x1440
15:54:12.968:     output resolution: 2560x1440
15:54:12.968:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
15:54:12.968:     fps:               60/1
15:54:12.968:     format:            NV12
15:54:12.968:     YUV mode:          709/Full
15:54:12.968: NV12 texture support enabled
15:54:12.970: Audio monitoring device:
15:54:12.970:     name: Default
15:54:12.970:     id: default
15:54:12.970: ---------------------------------
15:54:12.971: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:54:12.976: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
15:54:13.031: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
15:54:13.031: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
15:54:13.039: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:54:13.039: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll': The specified procedure could not be found.
15:54:13.039:  (127)
15:54:13.039: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
15:54:13.040: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:54:13.041: [obs-browser]: Version 2.1.6
15:54:13.042: NVENC supported
15:54:13.087: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
15:54:13.089: No blackmagic support
15:54:13.092: ---------------------------------
15:54:13.093:   Loaded Modules:
15:54:13.093:     win-wasapi.dll
15:54:13.093:     win-mf.dll
15:54:13.093:     win-ivcam.dll
15:54:13.093:     win-dshow.dll
15:54:13.093:     win-decklink.dll
15:54:13.093:     win-capture.dll
15:54:13.093:     vlc-video.dll
15:54:13.093:     text-freetype2.dll
15:54:13.093:     rtmp-services.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-x264.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-vst.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-transitions.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-text.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-qsv11.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-outputs.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-filters.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
15:54:13.093:     obs-browser.dll
15:54:13.093:     image-source.dll
15:54:13.093:     frontend-tools.dll
15:54:13.093:     enc-amf.dll
15:54:13.093:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
15:54:13.093: ---------------------------------
15:54:13.093: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
15:54:13.104: All scene data cleared
15:54:13.104: ------------------------------------------------
15:54:13.639: WASAPI: Device 'AT BP40 (DUO-CAPTURE EX)' initialized
15:54:13.673: WASAPI: Device 'ATH-R70X (Realtek High Definition Audio)' initialized
15:54:13.673: Switched to scene 'Gaming'
15:54:13.674: ------------------------------------------------
15:54:13.674: Loaded scenes:
15:54:13.674: - scene 'Background':
15:54:13.674:     - source: 'Backdrop Color' (color_source)
15:54:13.674:     - source: 'VanCity' (image_source)
15:54:13.674: - scene 'Desktop':
15:54:13.674:     - source: 'Audio' (scene)
15:54:13.674:     - source: 'Display Capture' (monitor_capture)
15:54:13.674:     - source: 'Foreground' (scene)
15:54:13.674: - scene 'Gaming':
15:54:13.674:     - source: 'Audio' (scene)
15:54:13.674:     - source: 'Background' (scene)
15:54:13.675:     - source: 'Game Capture' (game_capture)
15:54:13.675:     - source: 'Foreground' (scene)
15:54:13.675: - scene 'Audio':
15:54:13.675:     - source: 'AT BP40 (Microphone)' (wasapi_input_capture)
15:54:13.675:     - source: 'ATH-R70X (Headphones)' (wasapi_output_capture)
15:54:13.675: - scene 'Foreground':
15:54:13.675:     - source: 'VanCity' (image_source)
15:54:13.675: ------------------------------------------------
15:54:13.698: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds (source: AT BP40 (Microphone))
15:54:13.698:
15:54:13.723: CalculateFileHash: Failed to open file 'C:\Users\leede\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\updates\whatsnew.json':
15:54:14.029: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: AT BP40 (Microphone))
15:54:14.029:
15:54:20.721: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] attempting to hook fullscreen process: InsurgencyClient-Win64-Shipping.exe
15:54:20.724: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] using helper (compatibility hook)
15:54:20.767: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] hook not loaded yet, retrying..
15:54:23.737: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] attempting to hook fullscreen process: InsurgencyClient-Win64-Shipping.exe
15:54:23.827: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] d3d11 shared texture capture successful
15:54:23.837: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] shared texture capture successful
15:54:25.723: [jim-nvenc] settings:
15:54:25.723:     rate_control: CQP
15:54:25.723:     bitrate:      2500
15:54:25.723:     cqp:          16
15:54:25.723:     keyint:       250
15:54:25.723:     preset:       mq
15:54:25.723:     profile:      high
15:54:25.723:     width:        2560
15:54:25.723:     height:       1440
15:54:25.723:     2-pass:       true
15:54:25.723:     b-frames:     4
15:54:25.723:     GPU:          0
15:54:25.723:
15:54:25.741: [CoreAudio AAC: 'Track1']: settings:
15:54:25.741:     mode:          AAC
15:54:25.741:     bitrate:       320
15:54:25.741:     sample rate:   48000
15:54:25.741:     cbr:           on
15:54:25.741:     output buffer: 1536
15:54:25.772: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
15:54:25.772: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'D:/Videos/2019-01-08 15-54-25.mkv'...
15:57:19.449: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'D:/Videos/2019-01-08 15-54-25.mkv' stopped
15:57:19.449: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
15:57:19.449: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames output: 10402
15:57:19.449: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 10420
15:57:19.449: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
```

Love it!


----------



## GeneraLee (Jan 9, 2019)

On the encoder section NVIDIA NVENC H.264 (new) is only for RTX cards?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 9, 2019)

It is for all NVIDIA cards that have NVENC, from 6XX to 20XX.


----------



## GeneraLee (Jan 9, 2019)

This is happening to me when I try to  use the new NVENC on a 1070Ti 6000 bit rate. What could  be the problem?

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/361075697


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 9, 2019)

GeneraLee said:


> This is happening to me when I try to  use the new NVENC on a 1070Ti 6000 bit rate. What could  be the problem?
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/361075697


Can you try this build and see if you have the same issue? https://obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-eight-buffers.zip


----------



## GeneraLee (Jan 9, 2019)

I tried other games like Pubg, Fortnite and Forza Horizon and everything was fine.Rainbow six siege may be the problem.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 9, 2019)

I tried recording at 1080p@60fps 6000bitrate New Nvenc with Max Quality preset, Look Ahead and Psycho Visual Tuning enabled on RTX 2070 and everything was smooth like butter with good quality! And performance impact was very low! I love it! But, i cant capture Win10 games, i mean like SoT. On OBS Studio i create a Game Capture and i select the Sea of Thieves window and it works, but in this beta i have black screen, even if i use the windows capture plugin folder from the stable build.


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Jan 9, 2019)

Overflow said:


> I tried recording at 1080p@60fps 6000bitrate New Nvenc with Max Quality preset, Look Ahead and Psycho Visual Tuning enabled on RTX 2070 and everything was smooth like butter with good quality! And performance impact was very low! I love it! But, i cant capture Win10 games, i mean like SoT. On OBS Studio i create a Game Capture and i select the Sea of Thieves window and it works, but in this beta i have black screen, even if i use the windows capture plugin folder from the stable build.


do you use things like MSI afterburner by any chance?


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Jan 9, 2019)

GeneraLee said:


> This is happening to me when I try to  use the new NVENC on a 1070Ti 6000 bit rate. What could  be the problem?
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/361075697




is this using game capture? Ive seen this before but with display capture.


----------



## JasonVP (Jan 9, 2019)

Are the improvements also applied to the NVENC/HEVC code?  I see that the beta is also including multi-track audio recording with "Custom", and I'd prefer to record in HEVC to cut down on file sizes a bit.  It works wonderfully, too; I was just curious if these improvements are applicable to the h.265 stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## Overflow (Jan 9, 2019)

CriticalChocolate said:


> do you use things like MSI afterburner by any chance?


Nope. With OBS Studio stable version, i didnt have any problem. Only this beta cant capture Win10 games from Windows Store even with the plugin folder of the stable version on the beta OBS version.


----------



## DEDRICK (Jan 9, 2019)

Overflow said:


> I tried recording at 1080p@60fps 6000bitrate New Nvenc with Max Quality preset, Look Ahead and Psycho Visual Tuning enabled on RTX 2070 and everything was smooth like butter with good quality! And performance impact was very low! I love it! But, i cant capture Win10 games, i mean like SoT. On OBS Studio i create a Game Capture and i select the Sea of Thieves window and it works, but in this beta i have black screen, even if i use the windows capture plugin folder from the stable build.



This version is not signed, so it will not be able to capture Sea of Thieves or any other Windows store app.  There are other reuirements to capture Sea of Thieves, OBS must be in C:/Program Files/obs-studio


----------



## psifrog (Jan 9, 2019)

Tried it last night and ran great for the most part!

[clip>>] https://clips.twitch.tv/GorgeousCloudySeahorseOneHand

Only issues I seemed to have were:
1.  My internet isn't the greatest so I run a 720p stream and like to record at 1080p.  When trying to Rescale Output to 720 in the "output" settings it STILL ran the stream at 1080.  I had to use the Output (scaled) Resolution under the "video" settings.  Which negates recording at 1080 at all since the scaled resolution is set to 720.
2.  Everytime I stop recording while streaming it crashes OBS.  Mind you, I have not tested to see if it crashes without streaming.  My streaming and recording bitrates are different (same encoder) and have not tested running the same bitrates.

I am going to do some testing to see if I can resolve my first issue.  Other than that.. so far its quite buttery!!


----------



## Trixz2007 (Jan 9, 2019)

Overflow said:


> I tried recording at 1080p@60fps 6000bitrate New Nvenc with Max Quality preset, Look Ahead and Psycho Visual Tuning enabled on RTX 2070 and everything was smooth like butter with good quality! And performance impact was very low! I love it! But, i cant capture Win10 games, i mean like SoT. On OBS Studio i create a Game Capture and i select the Sea of Thieves window and it works, but in this beta i have black screen, even if i use the windows capture plugin folder from the stable build.


 I had this issue before make sure OBS is installed on primary Drive same as windows installed for some reaskn windows 10 games shows only a black screen when using game capture


----------



## Eureka7 (Jan 9, 2019)

I have to say that I am excited about the current Testbuild!
I have always streamed with Streamlabs OBS and had in Black Ops 4 ALWAYS the problem that it run not smooth. I have up to 200fps but it doesn't feel that smooth.

Then I downloaded the current OBS Studio and only streamed with Gamecapture, but that didn't improve anything. With the last test build posted here, the game ran for the first time as if OBS wasn't running at all, simply fantastic!

I will now build my scenes and test it again, if it still runs so well then I have to cry XD

Here are my settings and my hardware:






Intel i7 8700k Stock
Corsair 16GB DDR4 3000 Ram
Gigabyte RTX2080 (nonti)

EDIT:

One Round Black OPS 4 with the current Testbuild
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/361220807


----------



## GeneraLee (Jan 9, 2019)

CriticalChocolate said:


> is this using game capture? Ive seen this before but with display capture.


Using a Video Capture card


----------



## DEDRICK (Jan 9, 2019)

psifrog said:


> Tried it last night and ran great for the most part!
> 
> [clip>>] https://clips.twitch.tv/GorgeousCloudySeahorseOneHand
> 
> ...



Rescale output does not function currently with the new NVENC, don't spend too much time trying to get it to work.


----------



## GeneraLee (Jan 9, 2019)

CriticalChocolate said:


> is this using game capture? Ive seen this before but with display capture.


The problem seems to be happening with a capture card. With game capture everything is fine.


----------



## Trixz2007 (Jan 9, 2019)

I was always a OBS classic to OBS studio now i use streamlabs OBS (SLOBS).  Now i currently have a gtx 1080 ti 11Gb. I seen it mention cards 6xxx and above,but it seems more of a RTX 20 series type thing. Would i gain much or see a significantly improvment using this.


----------



## DEDRICK (Jan 9, 2019)

Trixz2007 said:


> I was always a OBS classic to OBS studio now i use streamlabs OBS (SLOBS).  Now i currently have a gtx 1080 ti 11Gb. I seen it mention cards 6xxx and above,but it seems more of a RTX 20 series type thing. Would i gain much or see a significantly improvment using this.



You will yes, my 1080ti saw massive performance improvements recording 1440p60


----------



## Osiris (Jan 9, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Nope. With OBS Studio stable version, i didnt have any problem. Only this beta cant capture Win10 games from Windows Store even with the plugin folder of the stable version on the beta OBS version.



That's because you are running the beta from outside of C:\Program Files\obs-studio\.



> Windows Store (UWP) games currently require extra permissions to be able to capture. If OBS is installed in the default (C:\Program Files (x86)) directory, these will be applied automatically. If you installed OBS to a custom location, you will need to add the *ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES* security group to the obs-studio folder. Follow these steps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JasonVP said:


> Are the improvements also applied to the NVENC/HEVC code?  I see that the beta is also including multi-track audio recording with "Custom", and I'd prefer to record in HEVC to cut down on file sizes a bit.  It works wonderfully, too; I was just curious if these improvements are applicable to the h.265 stuff?
> 
> Thanks!



There is no NVENC/HEVC code in OBS itself, only in ffmpeg. The new NVENC encoder does not expose the HEVC format at the moment and it also doesn't use ffmpeg, it uses the NVENC API directly.


----------



## y01s4c (Jan 9, 2019)

sorry , may i know how to apply the zip file


----------



## DEDRICK (Jan 9, 2019)

y01s4c said:


> sorry , may i know how to apply the zip file



Right click it, Extract All


----------



## psifrog (Jan 9, 2019)

DEDRICK said:


> Rescale output does not function currently with the new NVENC, don't spend too much time trying to get it to work.


10-4


----------



## JasonVP (Jan 9, 2019)

Osiris said:


> There is no NVENC/HEVC code in OBS itself, only in ffmpeg.



Right.



> The new NVENC encoder does not expose the HEVC format at the moment and it also doesn't use ffmpeg, it uses the NVENC API directly.



Got it.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## y01s4c (Jan 9, 2019)

DEDRICK said:


> Right click it, Extract All


thx, where should i put those unzipped files?


----------



## JayBeats (Jan 9, 2019)

GeneraLee said:


> This is happening to me when I try to  use the new NVENC on a 1070Ti 6000 bit rate. What could  be the problem?
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/361075697


Have you solved this problem?


----------



## GeneraLee (Jan 9, 2019)

JayBeats said:


> Have you solved this problem?


Using Game Capture was the only solution, Capture Card was the problem.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 9, 2019)

Guys you will suggest to enable Look-ahead for the max quality settings? I have it enabled but idk if is better have it enabled or not. I saw it was disabled by default. I would like to try the best settings for the quality, idc about performance impact. Best quality for 1080p@60fps 6000kbps on RTX 2070. Thanks


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 9, 2019)

Technically look-ahead should improve quality but I'm not sure how noticeable it is. It may use extra GPU resources.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 9, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Technically look-ahead should improve quality but I'm not sure how noticeable it is. It may use extra GPU resources.


GPU resources arent a problem, i have an RTX 2070 and i play in 1080p with V-Sync at 60fps. So i think i have some headroom i guess. :)


----------



## Trixz2007 (Jan 9, 2019)

DEDRICK said:


> You will yes, my 1080ti saw massive performance improvements recording 1440p60


Thank you and what about live streaming


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Jan 9, 2019)

Trixz2007 said:


> Thank you and what about live streaming


the improvements are on the encoding, you will see it in streaming and recording. I can confirm that as i have already streamed well over 12 hours with this beta.

After this comment i will be streaming and testing out performance with streaming 3440x1440 60fps since both 1080p and 1440p standards have already shown stellar results its time to see how far it can be pushed.


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Jan 10, 2019)

CriticalChocolate said:


> the improvements are on the encoding, you will see it in streaming and recording. I can confirm that as i have already streamed well over 12 hours with this beta.
> 
> After this comment i will be streaming and testing out performance with streaming 3440x1440 60fps since both 1080p and 1440p standards have already shown stellar results its time to see how far it can be pushed.



I would like to add that 3440x1440 does infact work well, but the bitrate you need for it to look perfect is 10000-12000 kbps, which you can use on twitch but I found that it causes issues with the stream at this bandwidth (stream cuts in and out). 2560x1080 works fine for a lower resolution ultrawide stream however and it works well at 6-7000 kbps with minimal pixelation!

here are some links to the streams for reference

2560x1080 Vid (Final Fantasy XIV) 7000kbps
3440x1440 Vid (Battlefield V) about 8500kbps

Would like to say OBS team and Nvidia are doing amazing work, because I have never been able to stream at this quality before on my setup. I can actually stay on top of the leader boards on battlefield while streaming on the same rig and its feeling great :D. I will report back if I find anything else.


----------



## Trixz2007 (Jan 11, 2019)

My next question is the
Look-Ahead
Psycho Visual Tuning
Shoudl these remain ticked or off


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 11, 2019)

The short answer for those settings is that they may increase visual quality at the cost of GPU usage.


----------



## Trixz2007 (Jan 11, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The short answer for those settings is that they may increase visual quality at the cost of GPU usage.


Thank you


----------



## Animetic (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm seeing weird stutterings during stream every so often. Here's a clip: https://clips.twitch.tv/FlaccidSmokyPonyEagleEye
This doesn't happen with the regular version of OBS.


----------



## BoZhao (Jan 11, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> This build contains a new implementation of NVIDIA's NVENC encoder in OBS using the new NVIDIA SDK as well as implementing some new performance improvements. Specifically, the main improvement in this build is that frames from OBS are no longer sent to system RAM prior to being sent to the NVENC encoder -- instead, the frames are sent directly from VRAM, which should noticeably reduce resource usage.
> 
> The quality improvements you may have been hearing about will largely only be seen on Turing GPUs (RTX 20XX), but the performance improvements should be measurable on all GPUs that have NVENC (GTX 6XX and higher).
> 
> ...


Could you share the OBS patch for the performance improvement? To avoid the memory copy from system RAM to VRAM?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 11, 2019)

Animetic said:


> I'm seeing weird stutterings during stream every so often. Here's a clip: https://clips.twitch.tv/FlaccidSmokyPonyEagleEye
> This doesn't happen with the regular version of OBS.


What does your GPU usage look like when playing like that? Can you try this build and see if anything changes? https://obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-eight-buffers.zip



BoZhao said:


> Could you share the OBS patch for the performance improvement? To avoid the memory copy from system RAM to VRAM?


The changes are all on the jim-nvenc branch on the OBS repo. Here is a comparison: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/compare/jim-nvenc


----------



## Gandolaro (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi all, I have a question about this beta.

I'm not partnered with Twitch so I cannot use the transcoding feature; as for this I cannot set a 6000 bitrate cause many people have not enought bandwith to download the video. Are there any kind of improvements at 720p/60 fps with 3500 bitrate with a RTX Card using the new features?


----------



## BoZhao (Jan 11, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> What does your GPU usage look like when playing like that? Can you try this build and see if anything changes? https://obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-eight-buffers.zip
> 
> 
> The changes are all on the jim-nvenc branch on the OBS repo. Here is a comparison: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/compare/jim-nvenc


Awesome! Thanks for the sharing, amazing job!


----------



## JayBeats (Jan 11, 2019)

Animetic said:


> I'm seeing weird stutterings during stream every so often. Here's a clip: https://clips.twitch.tv/FlaccidSmokyPonyEagleEye
> This doesn't happen with the regular version of OBS.


what is your video card?


----------



## Overflow (Jan 11, 2019)

Can i ask if this beta version is complete about the quality optimization? I mean, can we expect more improvements about quality and performance for the final release or this beta rappresent the best quality we can get even with the final release?


----------



## designgears (Jan 11, 2019)

@dodgepong I have the same stuttering issues while streaming. I was testing with Destiny 2 so I was stuck using window capture and display capture. I tried the eight buffers version as well, same results. I tried turning off look-ahead, psycho-visual tuning, 4->2 b-frames, different presets, nothing seemed to help.


----------



## Animetic (Jan 12, 2019)

JayBeats said:


> what is your video card?


I am running 2x MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (in SLI). Full specs here: 
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/270600504306958346/405243272827502592/Screenshot_136.png


----------



## Animetic (Jan 12, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> What does your GPU usage look like when playing like that? Can you try this build and see if anything changes? https://obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-eight-buffers.zip


Thank you for the special build. I'll try it out in tonight's stream. By GPU usage do you mean those graphs in the Windows Task Manager? Anything in particular that I should be looking out for?


----------



## Fam3mon5ster (Jan 12, 2019)

Can anyone confirm if anyone else is getting skipped or dropped frames when another active screen goes on? I usually disable preview mode or go into performance mode on both obs versions when i stream or record - playing max setting at 3440x1440 with all extra nvidia options in FFXV on x264 fast on 2700x i get no skipped or lagged frames - new nvenc though shares same results until you turn on say preview mode or introduce another active screen like twitch playback?


----------



## emwe (Jan 12, 2019)

This build looks interesting, but I am having problems with my multi-GPU system:
OBS records fine when I use the new NVENC and GPU 0 - but when I want GPU 1 to be used... it doesn't record.


----------



## Mike321 (Jan 12, 2019)

So what recording settings are you guys trying for this obs beta build? what would you recommend for a nice 1080p 60fps recording?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 12, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Can i ask if this beta version is complete about the quality optimization? I mean, can we expect more improvements about quality and performance for the final release or this beta rappresent the best quality we can get even with the final release?


The primary purpose of this beta is to test the performance improvements described in the OP. There are a few unrelated improvements also included in the build just because they were things merged prior to beginning the beta but after the last release, but they shouldn't affect testing of the new NVENC code. The visual quality is pretty much completely up to NVENC I would not expect any changes in visual quality between the beta and release.



designgears said:


> @dodgepong I have the same stuttering issues while streaming. I was testing with Destiny 2 so I was stuck using window capture and display capture. I tried the eight buffers version as well, same results. I tried turning off look-ahead, psycho-visual tuning, 4->2 b-frames, different presets, nothing seemed to help.


Thank you for the feedback, that does help.



Animetic said:


> Thank you for the special build. I'll try it out in tonight's stream. By GPU usage do you mean those graphs in the Windows Task Manager? Anything in particular that I should be looking out for?


Largely, yes. The main issue we're trying to work with is that this build can have these stuttering issues if GPU usage is maxed out, or nearly maxed out. Perhaps a better way to fix the problem is to limit FPS in the game you are playing.



emwe said:


> This build looks interesting, but I am having problems with my multi-GPU system:
> OBS records fine when I use the new NVENC and GPU 0 - but when I want GPU 1 to be used... it doesn't record.


You have to use NVENC on the GPU that OBS is running on. Furthermore, dual GPU systems in general end up leading to much worse performance when it comes to using OBS due to the need to copy textures back and forth from GPU to GPU. Trying to run the game on one GPU and running OBS on another GPU is actually a bad idea for this reason, and isn't even really possible.


----------



## emwe (Jan 12, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> You have to use NVENC on the GPU that OBS is running on. Furthermore, dual GPU systems in general end up leading to much worse performance when it comes to using OBS due to the need to copy textures back and forth from GPU to GPU. Trying to run the game on one GPU and running OBS on another GPU is actually a bad idea for this reason, and isn't even really possible.



Okay, I understand the reason - was just wondering because it was possible with the previous build.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 12, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The primary purpose of this beta is to test the performance improvements described in the OP. There are a few unrelated improvements also included in the build just because they were things merged prior to beginning the beta but after the last release, but they shouldn't affect testing of the new NVENC code. The visual quality is pretty much completely up to NVENC I would not expect any changes in visual quality between the beta and release.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback, that does help.
> ...



Ok thanks. Can we test different resolution in this beta? I mean, can i set 900p instead 1080p and trying it? I'm asking that because i read somewhere here, that this beta doesnt go under 1080p for the rescale.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes, you can try different resolutions. The issue you're referring to is with using the encoder itself to do rescaling. Usually in OBS you can downscale the resolution in Video settings, but sometimes people also downscale on the encoder output settings because they want to record at a different resolution that they stream at. This beta currently does not support that.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 12, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Yes, you can try different resolutions. The issue you're referring to is with using the encoder itself to do rescaling. Usually in OBS you can downscale the resolution in Video settings, but sometimes people also downscale on the encoder output settings because they want to record at a different resolution that they stream at. This beta currently does not support that.


oh ok thanks!


----------



## jumpyjumper___ (Jan 12, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Yes, you can try different resolutions. The issue you're referring to is with using the encoder itself to do rescaling. Usually in OBS you can downscale the resolution in Video settings, but sometimes people also downscale on the encoder output settings because they want to record at a different resolution that they stream at. This beta currently does not support that.


Will it be supported in the final release? Would love to stream with this new NVENC


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 12, 2019)

jumpyjumper___ said:


> Will it be supported in the final release? Would love to stream with this new NVENC


Last I heard, it will not. You will still be able to do this with the old NVENC implementation, which uses FFmpeg (which is what does the rescaling).


----------



## Chuckado (Jan 12, 2019)

Just to confirm this new implementation does not allow someone who is streaming playing at 1440p to rescale it to 1080p or 720p?


----------



## Overflow (Jan 12, 2019)

It is suppose to be released in this month the final build?


----------



## Mike321 (Jan 13, 2019)

So while recording Rainbow six siege im definitely noticing some jitters/stutters every now and then. Dont really know if its a setting or something?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 13, 2019)

Chuckado said:


> Just to confirm this new implementation does not allow someone who is streaming playing at 1440p to rescale it to 1080p or 720p?


That is incorrect. You can still rescale in Video settings, which is where rescaling should ordinarily be done, because this scaling is done by the renderer. I'm saying that this *encoder* doesn't rescale. This should only affect people who are simultaneously streaming and recording at different resolutions.


----------



## Chuckado (Jan 13, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> That is incorrect. You can still rescale in Video settings, which is where rescaling should ordinarily be done, because this scaling is done by the renderer. I'm saying that this *encoder* doesn't rescale. This should only affect people who are simultaneously streaming and recording at different resolutions.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## b4nny66 (Jan 13, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> That is incorrect. You can still rescale in Video settings, which is where rescaling should ordinarily be done, because this scaling is done by the renderer. I'm saying that this *encoder* doesn't rescale. This should only affect people who are simultaneously streaming and recording at different resolutions.





dodgepong said:


> Last I heard, it will not. You will still be able to do this with the old NVENC implementation, which uses FFmpeg (which is what does the rescaling).


So is it planned to support in future  ?


----------



## psifrog (Jan 14, 2019)

How to use 22.0.2 game cap with the new build:

I noticed some issues with the game capture itself.  Someone suggested using the 22.0.2 game capture build so I did some tinkering and I think this is the easiest way to do it.

1.  Do a clean install of 22.0.2 (on ssd preferred)





2.  Browse to your "obs-plugins" folder




3. Copy/move the "win-capture.dll" and "win-capture.pdb" to a safe folder (you will need them later)




4.  Unzip the test build in the obs-studio folder




5.  Find the "win-capture.dll" and "win-capture.pdb" files we originally copied, and replace the ones from the test build




I hope this helps!  Will be testing tonight!


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Jan 14, 2019)

I'd like to see some comparison videos to be posted.


----------



## ImGhostRogueTTV (Jan 14, 2019)

so will this fix my issue with obs not working well with my 2080 card? in obs i keep dropping fps and i can no longer stream anymore. i had a 1080 and everything was working great. my PC specs are 2090, 32gb of ddr4, i7 8700k not oc, 750x psu. all this happened when i upgraded my 1080 to the 2080. with some of my games i have to have vsync on.


----------



## b4nny66 (Jan 14, 2019)

Can you post link to the latest beta build in OP ?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 14, 2019)

b4nny66 said:


> Can you post link to the latest beta build in OP ?


The link to the latest beta build _is_ in the OP (nvenc-test-6).


----------



## Overflow (Jan 14, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The link to the latest beta build _is_ in the OP (nvenc-test-6).



The finale release is suppose to be released at the end of the month like Nvidia said?

"We have been collaborating with OBS, the industry-leading streaming application, to help them release a new version with improved support for NVIDIA GPUs. Scheduled to debut at the end of January, the new OBS will reduce the FPS impact of streaming by up to 66% compared to the currently shipping version."


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 14, 2019)

I personally have my doubts for a January final release, since there are several other things in the works for the next release in addition to NVENC (like this, for example). I would find a February release easier to believe.


----------



## Gianluca Leal (Jan 14, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> You have to use NVENC on the GPU that OBS is running on. Furthermore, dual GPU systems in general end up leading to much worse performance when it comes to using OBS due to the need to copy textures back and forth from GPU to GPU. Trying to run the game on one GPU and running OBS on another GPU is actually a bad idea for this reason, and isn't even really possible.



I've been using this sort of setup for almost half a year now.
Initially in 2013-2014 or so, I was using NVENC directly on the card playing the game.
This had some frame drops when streaming at 60fps.
The card at the time was a GTX680.

When I started streaming again I used QuickSync for sometime but decided the quality wasn't good enough.
So I used a complicated setup where I would record with QuickSync at 50,000kbps locally, send it over RTMP to a Linux VM in my Homelab with FFMPEG to encode with CPU, and then send it to Twitch. The quality was decent in some games; but anything with lots of grass and foliage was pretty bad. I also got tired of messing with the MASSIVE amount of custom flags for FFMPEG. Though this method was the best in-terms of no FPS-loss in-game.

My current GPU is a GTX1080. I did find that there was some noticable FPS loss in-game when streaming directly on my 1080, but I later noticed that you can change which GPU is used for NVENC encoding; so I grabbed an old GTX750 and have been encoding on that since. The GPU usage on the GTX 750 will be a solid 30% the whole time. Too bad it can't use more than 30% for NVEC. My brother recently got a new card so I'll be swapping the GTX750 with a GTX1060 tonight or sometime very soon. After a decent amount of Googling, it seems the newer the GTX, the better encoding done by NVENC. Especially with regards to text and motion; I look forward to seeing the improvement.

With ALL that said, even if the game itself is running at a smooth 60fps; unfortunately the stream still seems to suffer FPS loss. This is due to the OBS preview using a 5-10% usage of the primary GPU; regardless of selected encoder. If the preview window lags, the stream that is sent to Twitch is also laggy.
I've start to somewhat mitigate this by disabling the preview, but some of the GPU is still used even when preview is disabled (2-7%)
This can be further mitigated by putting OBS into the SystemTray instead of leaving the window open.
Though this is only viable to me due to using an Elgato StreamDeck to switch my scenes.
Unless there are further ways to improve performance that I'm not aware of?

I'm hoping this performance increase makes single-card encoding more viable. I know it's more pointed towards the 20xx series cards but everything helps. With that said, why would you say that "it isn't even really possible" when there's a GPU selection within the NVENC settings? I've only seen performance *gains *from this method. Instead of both the game AND OBS lagging, it's only OBS that loses some frames; though this will happen regardless of using single or dual cards due to preview lag.

Unless you're suggesting that the entirety of OBS is rendered on the second GPU? I've tried this method by manually selecting the secondary GPU for OBS in the NVIDIA Control Panel settings. OBS unfortunately still uses the primary card.
There's also the Windows method where you set OBS to use a "low-powered device" (aka the integrated-gpu) for rendering (not to be confused with QuickSync), this works but breaks webcam usage and some games.

On a side note, how does the new "Max Quality" Two-Pass differ from the already existing Two-Pass encoding option?
Why was the checkbox removed entirely? What if a user wants to use low-latency but also have Two-Pass?
I'm not necessarily upset about this change, but I am curious.

_(I apologize in advance at the length of this reply. prior to this I had thought of making a new thread but dumped most of it into this while asking questions relevant to the post)_


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 14, 2019)

There's a new build available that fixes a crash when stopping the encoder, as well as frame jitter when experiencing high GPU usage: https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-test-8.zip

EDIT: Apparently this does not fix the crash issue yet. However, if you are not experiencing the crash, please test to make sure the issue with frame rate jitter at moments of high GPU usage is resolved.


----------



## Animetic (Jan 15, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Largely, yes. The main issue we're trying to work with is that this build can have these stuttering issues if GPU usage is maxed out, or nearly maxed out. Perhaps a better way to fix the problem is to limit FPS in the game you are playing.


I tried the eight buffers build and it still stutters. I tried limiting my FPS in-game to 200 (down from 300) and it still stutters (no difference). My GPU usage is at about 20% when playing games. (2x1080 Ti in SLI)

It does seem to be game-related because the stuttering happens with Overwatch (and my viewers say "more often in Hero select screen"), but when I streamed Beat Saber for 5 hours it didn't stutter once.


----------



## Animetic (Jan 15, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> There's a new build available that fixes a crash when stopping the encoder, as well as frame jitter when experiencing high GPU usage: https://obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-test-8.zip


This link does not work for me.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 15, 2019)

Animetic said:


> This link does not work for me.


Try now, updated the link.


----------



## Erick Smith (Jan 15, 2019)

I use two GTX 760 SLi with OBS on a dedicated PC.  Would there be any specific GPU limitations with these cards?  I would love to test this.


----------



## AdamLop413 (Jan 15, 2019)

Using this new encoder causes issues when game capturing Star Wars: Battlefront 2 (EA) specifically. I have replaced the DLL and other file with the digitally signed variant but this didn't seem to do anything. First let me give you specifications:

I have a 1440p Monitor, running at 65 Hz by DP 1.2, x4 Links @ 2.7 Gbps each (In case it helps). The game is running at 1080p Full-screen, DX11. My Laptop monitor is running at 1080p 60 Hz, DP 1.2, x2 Links @ 1.6 Gbps.

GPU is a GTX 965m, 2 GB VRAM, Driver 417.35, GM204 variant (not GM206) overclocked to 1477 MHz on the cores with memory bumped up by 300 MHz. I do not have issues with my overclock, it is perfectly fine, and I have used OBS before.

OKAY, now the issues:
Game Capture is rather, strange. It took 3 tries to get it to finally not crash the game when hitting the record hotkey in-game. When I got it to work, OBS was telling me my Encoder was overloaded, the frames being captured were probably 7 frames per minute but was sporadic. Monitoring the Video Engine usage, it wasn't even getting passed 2%. Changing the capture to monitor capture, Video Engine usage was at a whopping 88%, which I've never seen any application take advantage of. This utilization quickly tanked seconds later which hovered at ~20%. Frames were still being dropped, but it was about 3 times better than game capture.

I was encoding at 5650 Kbps, with preset at "Performance" saving as an MP4. My game didn't suffer any performance loss at all while recording, but I believe it has to do with the encoder not even capturing frames correctly.

However, when recording on my desktop using Monitor capture, the encoder is not overloaded and records perfectly fine. Perhaps it has to do with available VRAM? It's almost 100% utilized by the game, with GPU usage at 100% and memory controller usage at about 66% - 88%. I really love that NVIDIA is partnering with you guys, the ability for the GPU to store the frames directly onto the almost-instant VRAM instead of the terrible delay of System RAM is just ludicrous and awesome!

I hope my findings help, I have yet to try the new beta release and post an update.


----------



## mendosa (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm having what appears to be game-specific crashing with video capture when live streaming. I'm using the original beta version (first post).

Game: Divinity: Original Sin 2
System: i7-7700k, 16GB DDR4 RAM, EVGA GTX 1080 8GB (latest drivers), 1440p GSYNC monitor, 100hz, frames limited to 100hz via 3rd party software. 

My settings match this: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/nvidia-nvenc-guide.740/

Issue: I would start recording via Game Capture (targeting game, not screen/fullsize) and about 10 seconds into the recording it would just lock up. My video capture device would continue to record but the game was frozen so I literally had a stream of a frozen game play screen and an active, moving video capture screen. I resolved this by deleting the video capture source and reseating my microphone cable on the PC. Once that was done my video capture turned black. Had to reseat cam, delete/re-add source and restart OBS. 

Once this was all complete I had a fully working stream. I said this was game-specific because I streamed other games (The Story About My Uncle) and there were no issues.


----------



## psifrog (Jan 15, 2019)

Issues with the Nvidia drivers (417.35) and fps dropping? 

So.. after trying the test build the first time I was impressed.  I decided to update my nvidia drivers thinking it would make things even smoother.  #BrokeIt

Thought it was the game capture.. no good, 22.0.2 and slobs also having the same issues.  Even went as far as to reformat my pc (was due anyways) and see if it might be disk issue.. nope.. Seems like the game is taking priority of the gpu usage.

I noticed when the game is open and obs is recording/streaming (with nvenc), my gpu usage cranks up to 100% and the fps in obs drops significantly.

I had to go back to x264 and dial back to 30fps.  With x264 the gpu usage sits around 60-80% still with cpu around 50%.

Will be testing previous driver builds but I am pretty sure there is something with the new nvidia driver that is causing this issue.

(fyi) game mode is turned off.. game fps capped at 60fps.. single pc setup.. gtx970, 3770k, 16gb ram

As of right now.. I can barely stream Overwatch at 720p 30fps with mid-hi in game settings.

If there's something I'm missing please let me know!  I'm going crazy here!


----------



## John Chambers (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello Folks,

I feel like I tried everything, but same result, garbage quality video streaming...

So I want to do the job with this only one computer. I7 8700K @4.8Ghz 16 Go DDR4 @4500 Mhz RTX 2080 TI Samsung EVO 960 512 Go Nvme m2 (gaming app SSD) Samsung PRO 840 256 Go (recording SSD) MSI Optix MPG27CQ (1440p/144hz Monitor)
My Internet connection
All OBS Settings
Details from video I downloaded from my VOD library on Twitch after a Streaming Session.

New Nvenc 6000 bitrate 720p/60fps I show from the start on video the ScoreBoard, you can see my ping is one of the lowest of the server. As long as I stay static, the quality and color are great.... until I move and then it's a pixels fest... especially in dark area... I don't know why... 
Come on... this is 720p... 6K bitrate... with new Nvenc, and Turing Card...  I've already seen better quality on random streaming footage even in 900p/60fps... so... I don't understand.

New Nvenc 6000 bitrate 1080p/60fps Every motions (zoom, steps, look around) completely destroy the quality of the picture... 
Meanwhile I'm able to see some footages here and there on Reddit with new Nvenc on PUBG with beautiful quality in 1080p/60fps...

Any advice please ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Jan 15, 2019)

John Chambers said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I feel like I tried everything, but same result, garbage quality video streaming...
> 
> ...




the 720p seems alright, the 1080p footage however might need a little more bitrate, try 7000-8000 kbps and see if that is any better.


----------



## Animetic (Jan 16, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Try now, updated the link.


This build fixes the stutterings for me. 8 hour Overwatch stream no stuttering. Very nice.


----------



## AdamLop413 (Jan 16, 2019)

CriticalChocolate said:


> the 720p seems alright, the 1080p footage however might need a little more bitrate, try 7000-8000 kbps and see if that is any better.


Yes, but they are dissappointed because that is not what this new update promises. A 1080p60 video with the new Turing NVENC Encoder would have the same, if not better, quality of a 8 Mbps stream at 6.5 Mbps all while increasing performance.

Also, I have figured out that the reason stuttering occurs for me is because in fullscreen, since my total VRAM is used up, the encoder cannot efficiently use it, which is rather strange. A 5-15 Mbps stream is not that much in terms of data. A 50 MB or even 60 MB buffer would be perfectly fine, it seems OBS uses 175 MB of GPU VRAM as a buffer. I think it would be better if OBS would intelligently select a buffer size depending on the GPU's available VRAM, or even have user-customizable variables or options.

Test 8 build seems to be working crazy, and I not only have received a massive performance increase (using Window Capture), but video quality is actually better than the regular encoder.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's another new build: https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/temp/nvenc-test-9.zip

This one fixes a crash caused by running multiple encoding sessions with the NVENC encoder at the same time.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 16, 2019)

I upgraded to a RTX 2080 last week and was eager to test this. I'm running into an issue though. When the issue occurs my stream drops to single digit frames and obs reports the encoder is overloaded while in game. 

The issue has odd behaviors. I ran into this first in insurgency sandstorm and noticed when I alt tabbed to my second screen obs is in the issue stopped and the stream looked fine. It resumed once I went back into the game and had mouse control back. 

The issue occurred in several games with 2 exceptions, Blackops 4 has no issue with the encoder and the stream operates properly. The division has the problem, but it goes away if I open the map and have it active on the screen. Gpu usage is showing 80-97 but is the same when it works in blackops.

I've tried about every setting/option I can think of with no change to behavior.

Current hardware, 9700k, 16gig 3200 ddr4, evga rtx2080 black. Using 3 monitors, main is 1440p144hz with gsync enabled. My usual obs settings are canvas at 1440p resized to 720 in the video tab, 6000 rate and the rest of the output settings defaulted for nvenc new.


----------



## Bleuzen (Jan 16, 2019)

Will this also come to Linux?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 16, 2019)

Fingers said:


> I upgraded to a RTX 2080 last week and was eager to test this. I'm running into an issue though. When the issue occurs my stream drops to single digit frames and obs reports the encoder is overloaded while in game.
> 
> The issue has odd behaviors. I ran into this first in insurgency sandstorm and noticed when I alt tabbed to my second screen obs is in the issue stopped and the stream looked fine. It resumed once I went back into the game and had mouse control back.
> 
> ...


Can you post a log? This is with build 9, correct?



Bleuzen said:


> Will this also come to Linux?


Unfortunately not, it seems to be a Windows-only thing. That said, the next release of OBS will come with VAAPI support, at least.


----------



## Bleuzen (Jan 16, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Unfortunately not, it seems to be a Windows-only thing. That said, the next release of OBS will come with VAAPI support, at least.


Nah, I did hope it will :/

Isn't VAAPI only for Intel / AMD? Because for Nvidia there is already the nvenc codec, so there should be no changes with the VAAPI with Nvidia cards, correct?

Does OBS use this SDK to achieve that?:
https://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-video-codec-sdk
If so, it should be possible to port it to Linux, because the SDK supports Linux.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 16, 2019)

Any advice for using this build with streamdeck? Maybe the problem is the build test isnt on default obs folder in my PC? I have the folder with the beta on my desktop.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 16, 2019)

Bleuzen said:


> Nah, I did hope it will :/
> 
> Isn't VAAPI only for Intel / AMD? Because for Nvidia there is already the nvenc codec, so there should be no changes with the VAAPI with Nvidia cards, correct?
> 
> ...


That is correct, yes...It's a consolation prize if you have an Intel CPU, I suppose.


----------



## Vraelon (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks a bunch for this! You saved me $400 on an Elgato 4K60 Pro. I can actually record 4K60P now! I was dropping over 30%+ frames due to preview/encoding lag and had 36ms OBS frame render times with my in game FPS cut in half. Now I have 0.2ms frame render times and 0 dropped frames. However I noticed that the CQ only goes down to 14 now, and for some reason at 14 it looks VERY low quality and is only ~40mbps is there a way to lower it more? I am getting VERY noticeable color banding and blocking. I usually record at CQP 8 and transcode to CRF 16 x265 after.


----------



## dawggpie (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi, I'm trying to get the obs-websocket plugin to work with this build but no luck. Is there something special that needs to be done to get it working (similar to the game capture) or can a build be made that works with the exist obs-websocket build?  Thx.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 17, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Can you post a log? This is with build 9, correct?



No this was tested last night so it was version 8, I'm about to test 9


----------



## Fingers (Jan 17, 2019)

Well I thought version 9 fixed my issue but I had the release version running not the beta. So I'm still seeing the same issue in version 9. Here are the 2 logs, one of it not working in Insurgency and one where it worked fine in Black Ops 4.


----------



## Fam3mon5ster (Jan 17, 2019)

So I seem to be able to confirm that with a 2700x and a 2080 Ti get better performance with AMD's scheduling "HPET" ON vs OFF -- I still dropped regardless utilizing 99% of the GPU - Can anyone else confirm this ? I know this is a popular option to turn off with AMD chips to reduce stuttering in games may help some people if you mess with the settings in bios


----------



## Sadit91 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi there, I'm a GTX 1050 Ti user. Generally i use quicksync to stream. I think the new nvenc encoder records video as Shadowplays way. Cz i saw huge improvements in performance. I've tested shadowplay with 1080p 60fps at 50mbps bitrate , the gpu usage was 10-12%. I was able to record Rainbows Six Siege with ultra settings at 60fps and sometimes below 60. I've also tested new nvenc with high performance at 50000kbps bitrate. the quality was very good but the video was stuttering. Gpu usage was also 10-12% or less. The thing that i wanted to tell you guys is i can't able to record games with high or ultra settings at 1080p 60fps with OBS. I was just comparing ShadowPlay and OBS. Both works in same way but OBS can't record games which has below fps below 60, But shadowplay can. I've tried with other profiles and presets all but the result was same.
NOTE: OBS shows that it's record at 60fps and no fps drops. But the video isn't smooth.
 Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 17, 2019)

There are any kind of quality improvements in the build 9? I'm still with the first release, the 6.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 17, 2019)

The OBS beta is primarily about performance improvements related to sending frames to the encoder more efficiently. It doesn't have the ability to make the encoder itself better somehow, since it's a hardware encoder built into your GPU. So all beta builds should result in the same quality, but later builds should have better performance.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 17, 2019)

When will you display all NVENC encoder settings?







Spoiler: ffmpeg





```
h264_nvenc AVOptions:
  -preset            <int>        E..V.... Set the encoding preset (from 0 to 11) (default medium)
     default                      E..V....
     slow                         E..V.... hq 2 passes
     medium                       E..V.... hq 1 pass
     fast                         E..V.... hp 1 pass
     hp                           E..V....
     hq                           E..V....
     bd                           E..V....
     ll                           E..V.... low latency
     llhq                         E..V.... low latency hq
     llhp                         E..V.... low latency hp
     lossless                     E..V....
     losslesshp                   E..V....
  -profile           <int>        E..V.... Set the encoding profile (from 0 to 3) (default main)
     baseline                     E..V....
     main                         E..V....
     high                         E..V....
     high444p                     E..V....
  -level             <int>        E..V.... Set the encoding level restriction (from 0 to 51) (default auto)
     auto                         E..V....
     1                            E..V....
     1.0                          E..V....
     1b                           E..V....
     1.0b                         E..V....
     1.1                          E..V....
     1.2                          E..V....
     1.3                          E..V....
     2                            E..V....
     2.0                          E..V....
     2.1                          E..V....
     2.2                          E..V....
     3                            E..V....
     3.0                          E..V....
     3.1                          E..V....
     3.2                          E..V....
     4                            E..V....
     4.0                          E..V....
     4.1                          E..V....
     4.2                          E..V....
     5                            E..V....
     5.0                          E..V....
     5.1                          E..V....
  -rc                <int>        E..V.... Override the preset rate-control (from -1 to INT_MAX) (default -1)
     constqp                      E..V.... Constant QP mode
     vbr                          E..V.... Variable bitrate mode
     cbr                          E..V.... Constant bitrate mode
     vbr_minqp                    E..V.... Variable bitrate mode with MinQP
     ll_2pass_quality              E..V.... Multi-pass optimized for image quality (only for low-latency presets)
     ll_2pass_size                E..V.... Multi-pass optimized for constant frame size (only for low-latency presets)
     vbr_2pass                    E..V.... Multi-pass variable bitrate mode
  -rc-lookahead      <int>        E..V.... Number of frames to look ahead for rate-control (from -1 to INT_MAX) (default -1)
  -surfaces          <int>        E..V.... Number of concurrent surfaces (from 0 to 64) (default 32)
  -cbr               <boolean>    E..V.... Use cbr encoding mode (default false)
  -2pass             <boolean>    E..V.... Use 2pass encoding mode (default auto)
  -gpu               <int>        E..V.... Selects which NVENC capable GPU to use. First GPU is 0, second is 1, and so on. (from -2 to INT_MAX) (default any)
     any                          E..V.... Pick the first device available
     list                         E..V.... List the available devices
  -delay             <int>        E..V.... Delay frame output by the given amount of frames (from 0 to INT_MAX) (default INT_MAX)
  -no-scenecut       <boolean>    E..V.... When lookahead is enabled, set this to 1 to disable adaptive I-frame insertion at scene cuts (default false)
  -forced-idr        <boolean>    E..V.... If forcing keyframes, force them as IDR frames. (default false)
  -b_adapt           <boolean>    E..V.... When lookahead is enabled, set this to 0 to disable adaptive B-frame decision (default true)
  -spatial-aq        <boolean>    E..V.... set to 1 to enable Spatial AQ (default false)
  -temporal-aq       <boolean>    E..V.... set to 1 to enable Temporal AQ (default false)
  -zerolatency       <boolean>    E..V.... Set 1 to indicate zero latency operation (no reordering delay) (default false)
  -nonref_p          <boolean>    E..V.... Set this to 1 to enable automatic insertion of non-reference P-frames (default false)
  -strict_gop        <boolean>    E..V.... Set 1 to minimize GOP-to-GOP rate fluctuations (default false)
  -aq-strength       <int>        E..V.... When Spatial AQ is enabled, this field is used to specify AQ strength. AQ strength scale is from 1 (low) - 15 (aggressive) (from 1 to 15) (default 8)
  -cq                <int>        E..V.... Set target quality level (0 to 51, 0 means automatic) for constant quality mode in VBR rate control (from 0 to 51) (default 0)
  -aud               <boolean>    E..V.... Use access unit delimiters (default false)
  -bluray-compat     <boolean>    E..V.... Bluray compatibility workarounds (default false)
  -init_qpP          <int>        E..V.... Initial QP value for P frame (from -1 to 51) (default -1)
  -init_qpB          <int>        E..V.... Initial QP value for B frame (from -1 to 51) (default -1)
  -init_qpI          <int>        E..V.... Initial QP value for I frame (from -1 to 51) (default -1)
  -qp                <int>        E..V.... Constant quantization parameter rate control method (from -1 to 51) (default -1)
```


----------



## TSMHalifax (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey Friends! Thank you all battling in the trenches here keeping the 1 PC dream alive. I have been having lots of success and compliments on the look of the stream with the new OBS Beta. OBS is sub 5% (3% without Cam) usage on PUBG and I feel the difference. Game crashes will also no longer crash my OBS which was happening on the current LIVE build when using NVENC. 

The issue that I have run into is when playing Rainbow Six on all the Beta builds (from 6 to 9). The video is choppy and the impact on the PC is massive. The LIVE OBS build is working great with Rainbow Six. When researching this there were suggestions of turning Game Mode Off however I do not have that option as others (example attached). Feel free let me know if you have had similar issues or Ideas.


----------



## Animetic (Jan 17, 2019)

I tried the 9 build last night, and it was dropping frames like mad. This wasn't the occasional stuttering that I experienced earlier, this was a ton of constantly dropping frames. So I panicked and switched back to the 8 build which worked fine without stuttering or any dropped frames for the rest of the night (6-7 hours).

It might be incidental but it was just really odd. I've never had dropped frames happen before.


----------



## Vraelon (Jan 17, 2019)

I can't get any higher than 40mbps in CQ and I can't select a CQ lower than 14 and that is not NEARLY enough bitrate for 4K60P local recordings, CQ 8-12 in old OBS gave me perfect quality with peak bitrates hitting near 300mpbs. But old OBS had 30% frame drop. Now I have to chose between HQ recording with frame drops and low quality game experience or perfect game experience with horrible encode quality. I even tried manually setting the CQ in recordEncoder.json and even at CQ 1 I only get 40mbps... Is CQ not properly implemented yet?


----------



## Motofreak (Jan 17, 2019)

TSMHalifax said:


> The issue that I have run into is when playing Rainbow Six on all the Beta builds (from 6 to 9). The video is choppy and the impact on the PC is massive. The LIVE OBS build is working great with Rainbow Six. When researching this there were suggestions of turning Game Mode Off however I do not have that option as others (example attached). Feel free let me know if you have had similar issues or Ideas.


5

Did you happened to notice the GPU usage or OBS stats for render & encoder lag?   when using the beta 6-9 ?  I found when my GPU (2080ti) is near maxed usage,  OBS would drop/complain about render & encoder issues using. It was only when I lowered the GPU usage by either videos settings or easier way is FPS lock to 80-90% gpu usage and then I would get zero issues using NVENC new encoder settings in OBS beta.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 17, 2019)

Vraelon said:


> I can't get any higher than 40mbps in CQ and I can't select a CQ lower than 14 and that is not NEARLY enough bitrate for 4K60P local recordings, CQ 8-12 in old OBS gave me perfect quality with peak bitrates hitting near 300mpbs. But old OBS had 30% frame drop. Now I have to chose between HQ recording with frame drops and low quality game experience or perfect game experience with horrible encode quality. I even tried manually setting the CQ in recordEncoder.json and even at CQ 1 I only get 40mbps... Is CQ not properly implemented yet?



The CQ level property has 14 set as minimum for some reason and in the code the maxbitrate parameter seems to be locked to 40mbps when selecting CQ rate control, for whatever reason. Need to wait for Jim to change that.


----------



## Kl3ppy (Jan 17, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> This option enables dynamic B-frames. Without this option, the encoder will always use the number of B-frames specified in the "Max B-frames" setting. If Look-ahead is enabled, it will only use the number of B-frames that it decides it needs to, resulting in better quality via better resource usage, but uses CUDA.



Can you explainwhat you mean with it uses CUDA? I dont know what the implications are, more usage of the GPU?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 17, 2019)

Kl3ppy said:


> Can you explainwhat you mean with it uses CUDA? I dont know what the implications are, more usage of the GPU?


Simply put, yes.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 17, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Simply put, yes.


If Look-Ahead could improve the quality, why in this thread no one use it? I'm the only that use it? lol


----------



## Fam3mon5ster (Jan 18, 2019)

TSMHalifax said:


> Hey Friends! Thank you all battling in the trenches here keeping the 1 PC dream alive. I have been having lots of success and compliments on the look of the stream with the new OBS Beta. OBS is sub 5% (3% without Cam) usage on PUBG and I feel the difference. Game crashes will also no longer crash my OBS which was happening on the current LIVE build when using NVENC.
> 
> The issue that I have run into is when playing Rainbow Six on all the Beta builds (from 6 to 9). The video is choppy and the impact on the PC is massive. The LIVE OBS build is working great with Rainbow Six. When researching this there were suggestions of turning Game Mode Off however I do not have that option as others (example attached). Feel free let me know if you have had similar issues or Ideas.





Motofreak said:


> 5
> 
> 
> Did you happened to notice the GPU usage or OBS stats for render & encoder lag?   when using the beta 6-9 ?  I found when my GPU (2080ti) is near maxed usage,  OBS would drop/complain about render & encoder issues using. It was only when I lowered the GPU usage by either videos settings or easier way is FPS lock to 80-90% gpu usage and then I would get zero issues using NVENC new encoder settings in OBS beta.



same issue here, that GPU encoding overload keeps creeping up lol didn't think it would pop its ugly head out for nvenc but I was wrong - - even though our 2080ti's are the latest on the market, I'm surprised really - Looking through the forums it seems other people with non TI versions or previous gens are having better luck. what I'm curious about though is the resolution and graphic settings they are running? Maybe its because we keep cranking all our settings to max? or driving some really high or wild resolution like ultrawide? I MEAN we DID buy a 2080ti lol I feel like we are just simply overloading it. I was hoping to get to the point where the encoder would say run on its own like a standalone vs it being effected by your GPU load - in other words being that "dual pc setup" that nvidia is trying to market - but it just simply seems that we may be actually seeing the max potential of what the encoder can actually do with settings all maxed out. just a wild guess-  still hopeful though.


the only improvement I'm noticing, other then the stability and other misc updates as the beta continues,  is dropping the graphics settings to give the encoder some room to breath. personally I've checked off the extra quality options and set to high performance on the encoder and still run into some issues with skipped or lagged frames - but if I turn down my graphics settings everything is all good and can even revert back to default nvenc (new) settings -

In my opinion I feel like turning up your resolution or graphics settings in game is as equal to dropping the encoder preset on x264 to a slower preset

whats weird though is on the old nvenc, you don't run into that issue. If I remember correctly when the 2080ti's came out I saw a review by LinusTechTips who said the encoder got a improvement which showed the encoder pushing out a quality boost  and was performing in certain situations as equal to x264 "faster"  -- I also do recall there was a PDF that NVIDIA produced confirming this around launch ----  in CES 2019 OBS announcement they mention another revision I believe which on NVIDIA's website it now says

"For you as a streamer, this means that GeForce RTX GPUs can stream with superior image quality compared to x264 Fast, and on par with x264 Medium. " -- https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/geforce-rtx-streaming/

** I believe NVIDIA in this new build have maybe some how updated the "encoder preset" (If we were to give it a name)? to attempt to get the encoder to produce a "superior image quality compared to x264 Fast, and on par with x264 Medium." -- for all I know its probably those new options to achieve this? maybe not though seeing that I turned them off and still ran into issues - who knows this is probably why we are seeing lagged and skipped frames - least for some 

I believe Dodgepong shot down this theory earlier though as they are simply working on performance/stablility enhancements - 
Keep them updates coming ! :)


----------



## Bonezz (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm having a bit of an issue with builds 8 and 9. If I stream with 8 I start getting hitches and stuttering in the actual game that I'm playing and with 9 if I hit start stream it will constantly turn my stream on and off over and over again. Here's a vod of me running through the RE2 demo to see what I'm talking about. 

CBR
7000 bitrate
Keyframe Interval 3
Max Quality
High
Psycho Visual Tuning 
Max B-Frames 3

If I record rather than stream with build 9 since the stream wont work it does not cause the hitching / stuttering issues that build 8 causes.


----------



## Motofreak (Jan 18, 2019)

Fam3mon5ster said:


> the only improvement I'm noticing, other then the stability and other misc updates as the beta continues, is dropping the graphics settings to give the encoder some room to breath. personally I've checked off the extra quality options and set to high performance on the encoder and still run into some issues with skipped or lagged frames - but if I turn down my graphics settings everything is all good and can even revert back to default nvenc (new) settings -



With some games (like Insurgency Sandstorm ) I have to drop the settings because the GPU & vram usage is maxed out (10.5 out of 11gigs worth) and then there is nothing left for OBS to use. With the only one monitor on the gpu and set to 1080P and supersample turned on to 2x it will max out my 2080ti and then there is nothing left for OBS to use.  So I have it set to in game supersample to 1.25x and cap the FPS to 90 which will left about 20-35% GPU and about 1gig of Vram free for obs beta-9 to use and abuse and this will still make it look great but at a cost of lowering FPS when outputting it to a 720/60 @6k bitrate.  

Here is a quick 10 minute sample (Insurgency:sandstorm PG-13+)  you'll notice  4:18 (during a bomb going off with FPS drop) &  4:50 stuttering without frame rate drop but then I saw gpu & encoder spikes and dropped about 15 frames each time at 4:50 (looking at task manager gpu graph only and logs) I picked this game for the testing because of the lighting and textures. But I find this encoder was very dark at range and indoors when looking at the VOD. And when the scene got fast paced or fire & smoke at times it struggled at keeping the quality. Again this could just mean, that I need to set the game video settings a bit lower to handle the load, even thought I tried to keep it below 80% gpu usage 1 gig of vram already.   

I'm impressed with the new found life in OBS beta /Nvidia!  thanks to the OBS crew & Nvidia for making this happen.  I've normal used x264 on slow for my recording and game streaming needs.


----------



## AdamLop413 (Jan 18, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> When will you display all NVENC encoder settings?
> 
> View attachment 42350
> 
> ...


The new NVENC Encoder is not available on Windows 7, that is why you do not see it.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 18, 2019)

AdamLop413 said:


> The new NVENC Encoder is not available on Windows 7, that is why you do not see it.


On win7, everything works. This is a screen of my plugin development for NVENC. The official new version still has nothing appeared except max-bitrate.



Spoiler: My mod





```
BFrames="B-frames"
ref="Refs"

NVENC.Use2Pass="Use Two-Pass Encoding"
NVENC.Preset.default="Default"
NVENC.Preset.hq="High Quality"
NVENC.Preset.hp="High Performance"
NVENC.Preset.bd="Bluray"
NVENC.Preset.ll="Low-Latency"
NVENC.Preset.llhq="Low-Latency High Quality"
NVENC.Preset.llhp="Low-Latency High Performance"
NVENC.Preset.slow="High Quality Two-Pass"
NVENC.Preset.medium="High Quality One-Pass"
NVENC.Preset.fast="High Performance One-Pass"
NVENC.Level="Level"
NVENC.noscenecut="No-Scenecut (When lookahead is enabled, enable this)"
NVENC.badapt="B-Adapt (When lookahead is enabled, disable this)"
NVENC.SpatialStrength="Spatial AQ Strength"
NVENC.rclookahead="RC-Lookahead"
NVENC.surfaces="Surfaces"
NVENC.SpatialAQ="Use Spatial AQ"
NVENC.TemporalAQ="Use Temporal AQ"
NVENC.forcedidr="Forced-IDR"
```






Spoiler: Official NVENC (New)





```
MaxBitrate="Max Bitrate"
BFrames="Max B-frames"

NVENC.Use2Pass="Use Two-Pass Encoding"
NVENC.Preset.default="Performance"
NVENC.Preset.hq="Quality"
NVENC.Preset.hp="Max Performance"
NVENC.Preset.mq="Max Quality"
NVENC.Preset.ll="Low-Latency"
NVENC.Preset.llhq="Low-Latency Quality"
NVENC.Preset.llhp="Low-Latency Performance"
NVENC.LookAhead="Look-ahead"
NVENC.PsychoVisualTuning="Psycho Visual Tuning"
NVENC.CQLevel="CQ Level"
```




*All APIs are described here*


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 18, 2019)

The new NVENC encoder will silently fail to initialize on Windows 7 and fall back on the original NVENC implemention in FFmpeg.

The new NVENC will be disabled entirely for Windows 7 in the next build.


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 18, 2019)

AdamLop413 said:


> The new NVENC Encoder is not available on Windows 7, that is why you do not see it.



I think he was referring to the individual advanced options, eg, Spatial AQ, Temporal AQ, No-Scenecut, B-Adapt, Forced-IDR, etc

(Right now the only options in the beta are Look-ahead and Psycho Visual Tuning)


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 18, 2019)

I have the 2080ti so If i'm PC gaming or Console can I use nvenc to stream and record at the same time ?


----------



## Gianluca Leal (Jan 18, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> When will you display all NVENC encoder settings?
> 
> View attachment 42350
> 
> ...



Holy crap, THIS is what I've been wanting for YEARS with NVENC.
Where did you get this? How did you enable all these extra custom settings?
Is this in an older version of OBS, or in this new beta one?

I would love this much granular settings with NVENC. I know you can add a bunch of custom flags for NVENC if you're using straight up just FFMPEG without OBS, but they've never added a "custom flags" field in OBS for that sort of thing.

I would be very interested in this feature set. I'd even donate or pay for something like this.

I've noticed that if you use AMD's hardware encoder, you get this sort of granularity. How come NVENC doesn't support this?
Was it strictly because there wasn't a proper API for it until now? Or it was just too much work to add? Will we be getting this after the beta ends? I'd be happy with even just having a "custom flags" field.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2019)

Why would you need such granular control?
Most users have no idea what any of those settings do, so it would only be confusing to them. Also, any of these settings could already be used for NVENC through custom ffmpeg output, which is meant for advanced users.
Though the new NVENC encoder will not be able to use those settings, NVENC supports them, but OBS would need to specifically expose them to the user.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 18, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Why would you need such granular control?
> Most users have no idea what any of those settings do, so it would only be confusing to them. Also, any of these settings could already be used for NVENC through custom ffmpeg output, which is meant for advanced users.
> Though the new NVENC encoder will not be able to use those settings, NVENC supports them, but OBS would need to specifically expose them to the user.


The fact that most users have no idea what all the settings are for does not mean that they are not needed. There is an advanced mode where you can shove them with the default values. Who knows, he will correct as he needs, who does not know, there is a simple mode. We need full control, not 2 knobs on / off.


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 19, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> The fact that most users have no idea what all the settings are for does not mean that they are not needed. There is an advanced mode where you can shove them with the default values. Who knows, he will correct as he needs, who does not know, there is a simple mode. We need full control, not 2 knobs on / off.


 Can you give a specific example where having this level of granular control would help, or are you just assuming that "more options = better"? Even with the limited options that are exposed in the current nvenc implementation, we see people who make things worse by changing settings they do not understand. For the less than 1% of users who might actually need them, does it make sense to confuse the other 99.9%? You need to understand that there are millions of users of OBS, and sometimes we need to find a balance between full control and ease of use.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 19, 2019)

Fenrir said:


> Can you give a specific example where having this level of granular control would help, or are you just assuming that "more options = better"? Even with the limited options that are exposed in the current nvenc implementation, we see people who make things worse by changing settings they do not understand. For the less than 1% of users who might actually need them, does it make sense to confuse the other 99.9%? You need to understand that there are millions of users of OBS, and sometimes we need to find a balance between full control and ease of use.


Why do you then have a command line in the x264 encoder, in which you can specify any parameter from the set that supports the encoder v0.148.2762? And in nvenc this is not? You can encode video to file using FFMPEG, but for some reason streaming through it is impossible. Where's the justice?


----------



## Overflow (Jan 19, 2019)

There is a way to reserve some gpu resources for OBS? I have noticed if i use my 144hz monitor without V-Sync in games, the GPU go on 100% usage and OBS start stuttering and lagging. Can i set OBS priority above the games?


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 19, 2019)

So I tried it last night, I have a 2080ti and it looked blurrier when moving then when I stream with my i7 7700k at veryfast and bitrate at 8000. I was very sad. I recorded and streamed at the same time and I also stop the recording and had the same outcome. I'm lost here.  Oh forgot I'm streaming BLACKOUT on xbox. My upload is not an issue (900 plus mbps)


----------



## xenphor (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi thank you for the improvements. I've just tried a local recording with the latest posted beta, no streaming, and encountered an issue with the recording introducing screen tearing. I uploaded a clip of it to youtube: https://youtu.be/DxpiToKykCk

Here are my settings (using game capture plugin from release version):





My specs:
Windows 10 64bit 1803
8700k@5ghz
1050 ti 398.36
8gb 2666 ram
OBS 22.0.2-268-g10997e9d7

I've had issues in the past with OBS introducing stutters/tearing so was hoping maybe these latest improvements would put it on par with Shadowplay as far as smoothness goes. The game Pixeljunk Eden is a simple 2d game and does not put any strain on the system at all so I thought it would be a good test.


----------



## Desre (Jan 19, 2019)

```
/* psycho aq */
    if (nv_get_cap(enc, NV_ENC_CAPS_SUPPORT_TEMPORAL_AQ)) {
        config->rcParams.enableAQ = psycho_aq;
        config->rcParams.enableTemporalAQ = psycho_aq;
    }
```

Why would you enable both same time? For my experience TemporalAQ is bad with high motion games. Also aq strength would be nice to config but i quess its too confusing right? :P
Heres quote from NVENC_VideoEncoder_API_ProgGuide:


> Temporal AQ tries to adjust encoding QP (on top of QP evaluated by the rate control algorithm) based on temporal characteristics of the sequence. Temporal AQ improves the quality of encoded frames by adjusting QP for regions which are constant or have low motion across frames but have high spatial detail, such that they become better reference for future frames. Allocating extra bits to such regions in reference frames is better than allocating them to the residuals in referred frames because it helps improve the overall encoded video quality. If majority of the region within a frame has little or no motion, but has high spatial details (e.g. high-detail non-moving background) enabling temporal AQ will benefit the most.


----------



## davewilliams000 (Jan 19, 2019)

I was having an issue when recording assetto Corsa competizione today, which is a graphically intensive game. On checking the  recorded videos would have full audio but only a few frames of recorded video -i e it would record 1frame and freeze it for 30 seconds or so and then record anothet one.

A few times it's recorded footage normally for a bit and then went to that behaviour. I noticed when I tried clicking stop recording that it didn't seem to work and I had to click it a few times for it to stop

I was originally running beta 6 and then checked this forum and download beta 9 with the same result. I'm going to go back to v22 stable to re-test that

PC specs:
i7+4790k, 32gb ddr3, gtx2080, 2x Samsung SSD. Running at 3440x1440.

I recorded in the regular assetto Corsa the other day and it was fine. Not sure if windows updates could have broken it...I'll try and do more testing


----------



## Synflood (Jan 19, 2019)

In the presentation of nvidia it was said that the quality of the stream on RTX(i have RTX 2080ti) video cards will be at the level of x264 Medium. I tried to stream on twitch COD4 Blackout with bitrate 6000, Max Quality, and was surprised by the number of pixels on satlam the background while driving, for example if you look up at the sky. To test, I tried to record a video with 10K bitrate and compare with x264 Medium. As a result, the x264 Medium had no pixelation on a light background such as the sky, and the NVENC had a huge number of pixels of 264(new). I don't understand why this is happening. In beta 9 only improved performance, and the quality of NVENC has not yet improved?


----------



## Mike321 (Jan 20, 2019)

Overflow said:


> There is a way to reserve some gpu resources for OBS? I have noticed if i use my 144hz monitor without V-Sync in games, the GPU go on 100% usage and OBS start stuttering and lagging. Can i set OBS priority above the games?



You could cap your fps using a program like rivatuner to give your cpu/gpu some headroom :) then you dont have to use vsync.


----------



## designgears (Jan 20, 2019)

Mike321 said:


> You could cap your fps using a program like rivatuner to give your cpu/gpu some headroom :) then you dont have to use vsync.



Don't do that, that adds more input delay than using v-sync


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 20, 2019)

Overflow said:


> There is a way to reserve some gpu resources for OBS? I have noticed if i use my 144hz monitor without V-Sync in games, the GPU go on 100% usage and OBS start stuttering and lagging. Can i set OBS priority above the games?


When you turn on G-Sync, you automatically turn on vertical sync and block frame output at your monitor frequency. If you turn it off and do not turn on the usual vertical sync or frame limit, the video card will survive the maximum FPS, which results in a 100% load on the video core .


----------



## Overflow (Jan 20, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> When you turn on G-Sync, you automatically turn on vertical sync and block frame output at your monitor frequency. If you turn it off and do not turn on the usual vertical sync or frame limit, the video card will survive the maximum FPS, which results in a 100% load on the video core .


Ok but i have a 144hz monitor so, even with vsync on i go on 100% with a RTX 2070 Full HD if the games are maexd out...


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 20, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Ok but i have a 144hz monitor so, even with vsync on i go on 100% with a RTX 2070 Full HD if the games are maexd out...


You can reduce the frequency of the monitor to 100-120 Hz. You need to understand, no matter how powerful your video card is, if you want to use it in the stream, then its load in the game should at least be 85-90% maximum. How do you achieve this decide for yourself, by limiting the frame rate or reducing graphics in the game or both.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 20, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> You can reduce the frequency of the monitor to 100-120 Hz. You need to understand, no matter how powerful your video card is, if you want to use it in the stream, then its load in the game should at least be 85-90% maximum. How do you achieve this decide for yourself, limiting the frame rate or reducing graphics in the game, or both.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## intense (Jan 20, 2019)

I am trying to install websockets plugin in the beta build, but it's not working for me, is not implemented ? I really enjoy A LOT this beta build, but I need websockets :(


----------



## davewilliams000 (Jan 20, 2019)

davewilliams000 said:


> I was having an issue when recording assetto Corsa competizione today, which is a graphically intensive game. On checking the  recorded videos would have full audio but only a few frames of recorded video -i e it would record 1frame and freeze it for 30 seconds or so and then record anothet one.
> 
> A few times it's recorded footage normally for a bit and then went to that behaviour. I noticed when I tried clicking stop recording that it didn't seem to work and I had to click it a few times for it to stop
> 
> ...



I tried it again using v22 and with quicksync too and had the same result so nothing to do with OBS...

Think I've solved my issue.... I had accidentally enabled Windows 10 'game mode' so OBS must have been classed as a background task and not getting enough cpu time!


----------



## Mike321 (Jan 20, 2019)

designgears said:


> Don't do that, that adds more input delay than using v-sync



No it doesnt. say for example hes getting 200 fps in a certain game, and he caps it at 180, thats not going to give as much input lag as vsync

Edit: heres a good example https://linustechtips.com/main/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://www.blurbusters.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/lag-csgo.png&key=e2ce8260dbfad9de9eda545b65bee699d6a216e006e629ea33ec997897c7f9d9

Also, even the obs creators recommend capping your fps a bit lower to take the strain off your gpu/cpu to allow obs to stream/record smoothly.


----------



## ntoff (Jan 21, 2019)

intense said:


> I am trying to install websockets plugin in the beta build, but it's not working for me, is not implemented ? I really enjoy A LOT this beta build, but I need websockets :(


Evidently you need to build websockets against the test source code. I don't know why it's necessary, perhaps a QT version mismatch? Anyway, if you recompile obs-websockets and link it against the  nvenc branch source code, it works.


----------



## Erick Smith (Jan 21, 2019)

So I have been testing and live streaming with this for a few days.  I have a 1060 3GB, dedicated PC for recording.  

My setup: The gaming PC is connected to a 4K splitter (for cloned input into the Razer Ripsaw) which is output to the dedicated PC (two GTX 760's SLi) and OBS (test 9).  I set the bitrate at 4800 only, 720p output with 60 FPS (fractional: 60000/1000), and use a LUT to help with color loss or errors in high motion video.  I also changed the max pixel rate on the splitter to 110 Mhz instead of the default 600 Mhz in Windows, because of high speed motion capture and conversion from DisplayPort to HDMI; some frames are actually lost when captured from the PC.  The video clip is recorded live to Twitch and captured over a wireless connection (Netgear A7000).  I set the keyframe to 1 instead of 2.

Feedback:  I don't know what Psycho Visual Tuning does, but the quality difference is amazing.  The clip below is set only on the Quality setting and decided to try a higher speed game like Overwatch.  I didn't measure anything like frame drops by browsers because there are too many variables in there.  I did have the pleasure of testing the fact that I had less packet loss over a mobile device when it was viewed from Kansas to the UK (though I didn't pry to ask what type of device the viewer used).

I also didn't experience any weird behavior with SLi since video scaling can be a headache.  I definitely seen a massive drop in CPU usage with this AMD 8150.  Before, the CPU would skyrocket to at least 6% CPU usage over NVENC.  This is an older CPU so I'm impressed by that.  I didn't perform any local recording as of yet, only from a live streaming use case.

https://clips.twitch.tv/ArborealGlutenFreePassionfruitTinyFace


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 21, 2019)

Erick Smith said:


> So I have been testing and live streaming with this for a few days.  I have a 1060 3GB, dedicated PC for recording.
> 
> My setup: The gaming PC is connected to a 4K splitter (for cloned input into the Razer Ripsaw) which is output to the dedicated PC (two GTX 760's SLi) and OBS (test 9).  I set the bitrate at 4800 only, 720p output with 60 FPS (fractional: 60000/1000), and use a LUT to help with color loss or errors in high motion video.  I also changed the max pixel rate on the splitter to 110 Mhz instead of the default 600 Mhz in Windows, because of high speed motion capture and conversion from DisplayPort to HDMI; some frames are actually lost when captured from the PC.  The video clip is recorded live to Twitch and captured over a wireless connection (Netgear A7000).  I set the keyframe to 1 instead of 2.
> 
> ...


You can compare the output quality with Psycho Visual Tuning and without doing the following in ffmpeg:

```
ffmpeg.exe -i "Input.mp4" -c:v h264_nvenc -preset hq -profile:v high -b:v 4800k -rc:v cbr -bf 2 -sws_flags lanczos -s 1280x720 -2pass 1 -y "Output.mp4"

ffmpeg.exe -i "Input.mp4" -temporal-aq 1 -c:v h264_nvenc -preset hq -profile:v high -b:v 4800k -rc:v cbr -bf 2 -sws_flags lanczos -s 1280x720 -2pass 1 -y "Output_mod.mp4"
```

Where *-temporal-aq 1* will be "Psycho Visual Tuning"

But if the developers would give more freedom of action, it would look like this:

```
ffmpeg.exe -i "Input.mp4" -c:v h264_nvenc -preset slow -profile:v high -b:v 4800k -rc:v vbr_hq -bf 2 -rc-lookahead 32 -surfaces 64 -spatial-aq 1 -aq-strength 10 -refs 4 -sws_flags lanczos -s 1280x720 -2pass 1 -y "Output_mod+.mp4"
```


----------



## Fam3mon5ster (Jan 22, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> So I tried it last night, I have a 2080ti and it looked blurrier when moving then when I stream with my i7 7700k at veryfast and bitrate at 8000. I was very sad. I recorded and streamed at the same time and I also stop the recording and had the same outcome. I'm lost here.  Oh forgot I'm streaming BLACKOUT on xbox. My upload is not an issue (900 plus mbps)



are both your encoders set to the same ? for instance your streaming should have been marked nvenc new then recording tab should be set to use same encoder as stream i believe or manually input nvenc -



Overflow said:


> Ok but i have a 144hz monitor so, even with vsync on i go on 100% with a RTX 2070 Full HD if the games are maexd out...





LiaNdrY said:


> You can reduce the frequency of the monitor to 100-120 Hz. You need to understand, no matter how powerful your video card is, if you want to use it in the stream, then its load in the game should at least be 85-90% maximum. How do you achieve this decide for yourself, by limiting the frame rate or reducing graphics in the game or both.



there is no reason for him to reduce his frequency from 144hz to 100-120hz if your gonna cap your **frames** - its better to leave it 1.Max Hz  then 2.Turn vsync on then 3.Cap **Frames/FPS** via say rivaturner for the best possible outcome when using gsync  - capping your **Frames** will reduce GPU utilization  - but capping your HZ is kinda pointless / poor way to limit FPS-- when Capping FPS  you can go as low as 30 FPS if u wanted to on that screen before gsync auto switches back to vsync -- what you DONT wanna do is let gsync or vsync itself cap for you on a gsync monitor-

for example you can go and play a game right now -  have gsync on / vsync turned off in menu and notice your fps is capped right on 144 - and say gsync is doing its job. yea tru but what most don't realize is that you just introduced to input lag into your game. so that nice monitor you have is not doing what it was suppose to do fully-  some tests say from big sites like BlurBusters show it acting just like vsync only monitor with input lag that vsync brings when running gsync alone -  

your technically suppose to turn on G-sync and V-sync on for G-sync to properly work - most popular way is to force vsync on via nvidia control panel - what it translates to is you playing your game and if your FPS lands in 30-144Hz range gsync is on doing its thing once your FPS is getting close though to either 143 or 144 gsync beings talking to vsync for the hand off and your game will still be tear free WITH NO fps limit and continue to run high numbers depending on your build but with some input lag since your in the 144 + territory - if you had vsync off though t will stop at 144 hz still try to "hand off" to no one and look like you capped your FPS yet you just inherited all the input lag vsync would have gave you anyways  since its trying to do the switch - at this point you should see some tearing and notice the input lag - when i accidentally run my setup like this usually the tearing happens at the bottom half -

this is why people cap their FPS below the gsync range to prevent the switch communication some do at 143 for 144hz panels - same applys to other 100hz 240hz etc. - best bet is to drop it to 3 fps less then your max hz that way in case the rivatuner fps cap has a hiccup and introduces some extra fps you wont feel that switch as much happening

anyways

personally I would limit your frame rate 1st  - then modify graphics options - and adjust accordingly - if your getting 100% usage at 144hz try limiting your ((frames/fps))down to say 100-120*FPS*  and look at your usage from their - remember your HZ is not the same as FPS - capping your FPS 1st will allow you to enjoy your graphics settings where they are at max settings. when you need to change graphics settings is when you realize that even capping FPS doesn't help then its one of the settings triggering your gpu to work itself up - my 1st go to option is always shadows or shadow resolution -


----------



## Erick Smith (Jan 22, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> You can compare the output quality with Psycho Visual Tuning and without doing the following in ffmpeg:
> 
> ```
> ffmpeg.exe -i "Input.mp4" -c:v h264_nvenc -preset hq -profile:v high -b:v 4800k -rc:v cbr -bf 2 -sws_flags lanczos -s 1280x720 -2pass 1 -y "Output.mp4"
> ...



Will do.  I'll take a look at this.  The PM is locking it down, bolt and key.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 22, 2019)

Fam3mon5ster said:


> are both your encoders set to the same ? for instance your streaming should have been marked nvenc new then recording tab should be set to use same encoder as stream i believe or manually input nvenc -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this monitor MSI Optix MAG24C so, i have enabled G-Sync and i have enabled V-Sync from Nvidia Contro Panel and i always disable V-Sync and Framerate limit in all my games, but, if the GPU reach 100% of usage i will go in game options and i will limit fps to 120, if there still be the problem i will go down to 100fps ecc... or maybe i will drop down some graphics options. This is the best way to avoid the 100% gpu usage and still dont have input lag, it that correct?


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 22, 2019)

Fam3mon5ster said:


> are both your encoders set to the same ? for instance your streaming should have been marked nvenc new then recording tab should be set to use same encoder as stream i believe or manually input nvenc -



I set both the same , I selected nvenc new for streaming and selected nvenc new for recording. When I was streaming I saw it was getting blurry when moving so I stopped recording and left the stream running. It still looked the same.

stream and record at 1080p
max quality on both
Psycho Visual Tuning on both
keyframe 2
bitrate 8000 on stream and 40000 on recording.
just can't believe my i7700k at veryfast looks better. This sucks.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Osiris (Jan 22, 2019)

You need to post a log then


----------



## Fingers (Jan 22, 2019)

I fixed my stream issue. Game mode had gotten enabled again. With it off I have no issues with the current version.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 22, 2019)

Osiris said:


> You need to post a log then



This will be my first time getting a log, When I stream and I'm done where can I find it ? 

EDITED
Oh wait a sec I just googled it. If it saved that stream log I'll post that one. Is that okay ?

Also I just read that max quality and quality is the same except max has 2 pass encoding, Should I change both stream and record to quality ? Thanks in advance


----------



## KILLOGERC (Jan 22, 2019)

Why YouTube is so square picture? On twitch everything is perfect!



TWITCH YOUTUBE


----------



## Osiris (Jan 22, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> This will be my first time getting a log, When I stream and I'm done where can I find it ?
> 
> EDITED
> Oh wait a sec I just googled it. If it saved that stream log I'll post that one. Is that okay ?


Yes


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 22, 2019)

KILLOGERC said:


> Why YouTube is so square picture? On twitch everything is perfect!
> View attachment 42505TWITCH YOUTUBE




Yeah why is YouTube so much blurrier than twitch and mixer with the same settings and bitrate. I use restream to stream to all 3 and YouTube always looks the worse


----------



## Osiris (Jan 22, 2019)

Youtube is the only one that reencodes the video.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 22, 2019)

The window preview isnt smooth... is that normal? The streaming is smooth, but the obs preview window isnt, is choppy


----------



## NordicBattalion (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey all. Nice improvements on the Nvenc, especially for those who game and stream on the same GPU. I have seen plenty bad streams turned out to pretty good quality with a 1070.

I have been running NDI out to a 1080/Ryzen 7 streamer box and usually running x264 medium. Been trying the new Nvenc for a week or so now. What is the absolute max quality settings we can set for Twitch?, cause i'd like to see how far we can take the previous gen GPU's. Haven't tried RTX to stream yet though.


----------



## risingSilence (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey guys,

I am currently thinking about upgrading from a 1080 to a 2080 or 2080ti and selling my dedicated streaming pc.
But I am only willing to do that if the RTX NVENC chip can handle recording in performance mode or better in 1440p60 and simultaneously streaming 1080p60 in Max Quality Mode (high profile).

Is that achievable? Would love it if someone could test that.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 23, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> Hey all. Nice improvements on the Nvenc, especially for those who game and stream on the same GPU. I have seen plenty bad streams turned out to pretty good quality with a 1070.
> 
> I have been running NDI out to a 1080/Ryzen 7 streamer box and usually running x264 medium. Been trying the new Nvenc for a week or so now. What is the absolute max quality settings we can set for Twitch?, cause i'd like to see how far we can take the previous gen GPU's. Haven't tried RTX to stream yet though.


Unfortunately, you will not be able to squeeze the maximum encoding quality from nvenc, obs developers do not allow us to do this by limiting the choice of NVENC encoding settings.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 23, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> Unfortunately, you will not be able to squeeze the maximum encoding quality from nvenc, obs developers do not allow us to do this by limiting the choice of NVENC encoding settings.



You are making it sound like this is being done out of spite or something. We can't just add all kinds of options that will confuse users (some already mess things up with the limited set of options available), besides the top priority is to make sure the new nvenc encoder is stable, exposing other advanced settings can come at a later time.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 23, 2019)

Osiris said:


> You are making it sound like this is being done out of spite or something. We can't just add all kinds of options that will confuse users (some already mess things up with the limited set of options available), besides the top priority is to make sure the new nvenc encoder is stable, exposing other advanced settings can come at a later time.


So you and in the old version it was not. Make the same command line as in x264, which will support all the features of nvenc, it will definitely not embarrass anyone from the users.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 23, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> So you and in the old version it was not. Make the same command line as in x264, which will support all the features of nvenc, it will definitely not embarrass anyone from the users.



x264 has support for parameters like that, you cannot pass parameters to NVENC in the same way as you can with x264 or ffmpeg. And since the new NVENC encoder does not use ffmpeg, there is no way to pass any kind of arguments to it, unless you create such a system yourself, which is not a priority atm. Any setting in the new nvenc encoder will need to be explicitly exposed in the UI.

Also there are not a lot of people that ever asked for using advanced settings with NVENC, so therefore it wasn't made possible in the old NVENC encoder either.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 23, 2019)

Osiris said:


> x264 has support for parameters like that, you cannot pass parameters to NVENC in the same way as you can with x264 or ffmpeg. And since the new NVENC encoder does not use ffmpeg, there is no way to pass any kind of arguments to it, unless you create such a system yourself, which is not a priority atm. Any setting in the new nvenc encoder will need to be explicitly exposed in the UI.
> 
> Also there are not a lot of people that ever asked for using advanced settings with NVENC, so therefore it wasn't made possible in the old NVENC encoder either.


The fact that most users did not ask, does not mean that they did not want it. Not everyone can express themselves for different reasons. Someone shy, someone does not know where to ask, someone thinks that nothing will change from his request. (it's like going to the presidential elections, they say, why would I go, they have already decided everything for me, or my vote will not change anything).

Therefore, comrade developers, I ask, on behalf of all the enthusiastic users of your OBS software, to add the maximum potential of encoding settings for NVENC to your application.

Thanks to the NVENC API, this is quite feasible, so we ask you to create a similar feature in the new version, and if the old version is also available, then in it too (so as not to deprive all users).

Thanks!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 23, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> The fact that most users did not ask, does not mean that they did not want it. Not everyone can express themselves for different reasons. Someone shy, someone does not know where to ask, someone thinks that nothing will change from his request. (it's like going to the presidential elections, they say, why would I go, they have already decided everything for me, or my vote will not change anything).
> 
> Therefore, comrade developers, I ask, on behalf of all the enthusiastic users of your OBS software, to add the maximum potential of encoding settings for NVENC to your application.
> 
> ...



It's not going to be a priority.


----------



## Belmethos (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi All,

I just registered to remind you not all users of OBS is registered here and doesnt give feedback to the developers so assuming we dont need the extra NVENC settings seems little bit off.

I personally need the extra settings because i stream at twitch , and max bitrate  i can stream is 2000 . I would pay premium for a better internet but it simply doesnt exists. So i have an elgato hd60 and dual pc setup , i have to get max quality with limited upload rate. I have the computing power but need extra settings to be able to get most of my limitations.  So not everybody does stream from a single PC with 6000 bitrate with 1080ti...


----------



## Synflood (Jan 23, 2019)

Please tell me what settings in this OBS need to be put for maximum stream quality on twitch in 1080p60. 2080ti video card


----------



## risingSilence (Jan 23, 2019)

risingSilence said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am currently thinking about upgrading from a 1080 to a 2080 or 2080ti and selling my dedicated streaming pc.
> But I am only willing to do that if the RTX NVENC chip can handle recording in performance mode or better in 1440p60 and simultaneously streaming 1080p60 in Max Quality Mode (high profile).
> ...



Would love if someone could figure that out for me, it's the buy or not buy criterium for me :D


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 23, 2019)

risingSilence said:


> Would love if someone could figure that out for me, it's the buy or not buy criterium for me :D



Currently you can't set the resolution in the output tab, only in the video tab - meaning streaming and recording will have to be the same resolution.  Not sure if this is a bug or limitation


----------



## Gianluca Leal (Jan 23, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> So you and in the old version it was not. Make the same command line as in x264, which will support all the features of nvenc, it will definitely not embarrass anyone from the users.





LiaNdrY said:


> The fact that most users did not ask, does not mean that they did not want it. Not everyone can express themselves for different reasons. Someone shy, someone does not know where to ask, someone thinks that nothing will change from his request. (it's like going to the presidential elections, they say, why would I go, they have already decided everything for me, or my vote will not change anything).
> 
> Therefore, comrade developers, I ask, on behalf of all the enthusiastic users of your OBS software, to add the maximum potential of encoding settings for NVENC to your application.
> 
> ...





Belmethos said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just registered to remind you not all users of OBS is registered here and doesnt give feedback to the developers so assuming we dont need the extra NVENC settings seems little bit off.
> 
> I personally need the extra settings because i stream at twitch , and max bitrate  i can stream is 2000 . I would pay premium for a better internet but it simply doesnt exists. So i have an elgato hd60 and dual pc setup , i have to get max quality with limited upload rate. I have the computing power but need extra settings to be able to get most of my limitations.  So not everybody does stream from a single PC with 6000 bitrate with 1080ti...



I highly agree with LiaNdrY.

Most users aren't even aware that more settings exist under the hood for x264, let alone NVENC. The amount of power you're able to achieve with x264's additional flags can be staggering in the hands of an expert. I've spent an uncountable amount of hours fine tuning my own in an RTMP server I had streamed with for a few months. Being given the option to use this additional features within NVENC is something I've been waiting for, for a long time.

You mentioning not adding complexity to NVENC to not confuse users, yet your AMD's encoder implementation has the massive amounts of depth me and other users are requesting. What is different about NVENC that you want to keep it simple, but AMD's fully featured and complicated?


----------



## Mike321 (Jan 23, 2019)

Gianluca Leal said:


> I highly agree with LiaNdrY.
> 
> Most users aren't even aware that more settings exist under the hood for x264, let alone NVENC. The amount of power you're able to achieve with x264's additional flags can be staggering in the hands of an expert. I've spent an uncountable amount of hours fine tuning my own in an RTMP server I had streamed with for a few months. Being given the option to use this additional features within NVENC is something I've been waiting for, for a long time.
> 
> ...



As an beginner/average obs user, all that shit is super confusing lol.


----------



## Gianluca Leal (Jan 23, 2019)

Mike321 said:


> As an beginner/average obs user, all that shit is super confusing lol.


Then use the "simple" mode.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 23, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Yes



I looked for the log yesterday , It was from 1/17/19 and it must have deleted it because it only had logs from the 1/20/19. So I guess in a couple of days I'll do an unlisted stream on youtube and paste the log when I'm done. How many minutes should it be ?

Also that sucks that YouTube re-encodes the streams. It looks really bad, But twitch and mixer are fine.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Jan 23, 2019)

Synflood said:


> Please tell me what settings in this OBS need to be put for maximum stream quality on twitch in 1080p60. 2080ti video card


From what i have seen, go for max quality and 900p @ the max bitrate you can, but at least 6000. 1080p with 6000 bitrate looks awful in fps games, even at the highest quality with NVENC. That's a limitation mostly at twitch, not OBS. But 900p is just about at the limit for looking good at 6000 bits. The blocks you see in the sky in PUBG at 1080p is awful.


----------



## risingSilence (Jan 23, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> Currently you can't set the resolution in the output tab, only in the video tab - meaning streaming and recording will have to be the same resolution.  Not sure if this is a bug or limitation



My streaming rig currently records via NVENC (it has a 960 in it) in 1440p60 and streams in 1080p60 via x264 (Rescale Output in Output/Recording Menu). This also works with the new build.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 23, 2019)

Gianluca Leal said:


> I highly agree with LiaNdrY.
> 
> Most users aren't even aware that more settings exist under the hood for x264, let alone NVENC. The amount of power you're able to achieve with x264's additional flags can be staggering in the hands of an expert. I've spent an uncountable amount of hours fine tuning my own in an RTMP server I had streamed with for a few months. Being given the option to use this additional features within NVENC is something I've been waiting for, for a long time.
> 
> ...



The AMD encoder was made entirely by a contributor and it was his decision to make it like that. But all those settings there are confusing to users, which is why they are not shown by default. Sure, something like that could be done for NVENC, but I doubt it will be a high priority thing.


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 23, 2019)

risingSilence said:


> My streaming rig currently records via NVENC (it has a 960 in it) in 1440p60 and streams in 1080p60 via x264 (Rescale Output in Output/Recording Menu). This also works with the new build.



Oh okay. I was going off a previous comment in this thread https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/nvenc-performance-improvements-beta.98950/page-2#post-386527

If it works then great


----------



## SneakyAzShiite (Jan 23, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Last I heard, it will not. You will still be able to do this with the old NVENC implementation, which uses FFmpeg (which is what does the rescaling).


To just touch on this topic again since I am ignorant on the technical details. I have an RTX 2060 on the way and plan to use the new encoder for streaming. I record at 1080p and stream at 720p/60fps because nonpartner.
1) Is it impossible for this ability (rescaling stream while recording at a differing resolution)  to be added to new nvenc due to limitations or is just not a priority?
Just trying to think of a setup where this is possible with only using OBS instead of running additional software to record. Looking forward to testing the new encoder once my card gets here ^_^


----------



## Gianluca Leal (Jan 23, 2019)

Osiris said:


> The AMD encoder was made entirely by a contributor and it was his decision to make it like that. But all those settings there are confusing to users, which is why they are not shown by default. Sure, something like that could be done for NVENC, but I doubt it will be a high priority thing.



I commend the contributor for his thoroughness then!
This other news is saddening though. While you won't support the full-feature list of what's possible with NVENC, I would hope that you at least put a few more advanced options than what is currently available in the beta build. It feels somewhat barebones.

It's also sad to hear that you are unable to add the "Custom Flags" section, similar to that of the x264's field for NVENC due to API limitations.
Because of this, I would hope you'll support more advanced features on release, or at least in the very near future.

Feels low priority man :(


----------



## Mike321 (Jan 24, 2019)

Gianluca Leal said:


> Then use the "simple" mode.


But simple doesnt let you do multiple audio tracks :(


----------



## fsy (Jan 24, 2019)

I've noticed a regular, 30 second repeating glitch that briefly overloads the encoder. The recording then carries on as normal.
This is only seen in the beta9 version I've been testing. The regular OBS doesn't have this 30 "beat"

CPU: Intel i7-5820K (6c, 12t)
GPU: nVidia GTX980

Gsync: Enabled
Game Bar: Off
Game DVR: Off
Game DVR Background Recording: Off


GPU 3D usage in task manager remains approx 60% at all times. Video Encode around 10%

The encoder overload occurs continually every 30 seconds, you can set your watch by it. It's not massively related to the amount of motion going on within the game, it just drops a couple of frames every 30 seconds.

Game is software limited to 60fps (in game limiter)

This does not happen with the existing version of OBS, no such problems there.
Is this simply a matter of my hardware not keeping up with the new-NVENC? or a deeper problem? I'm tempted to try with a RTX2080 but I don't have my hands on it yet.


```
21:56:50.745: [game-capture: 'WoW'] attempting to hook process: Wow.exe
21:56:50.761: [game-capture: 'WoW'] shared texture capture successful
21:56:55.567: [jim-nvenc] settings:
21:56:55.567:     rate_control: CBR
21:56:55.567:     bitrate:      6000
21:56:55.567:     cqp:          20
21:56:55.567:     keyint:       120
21:56:55.567:     preset:       mq
21:56:55.567:     profile:      high
21:56:55.567:     width:        1920
21:56:55.567:     height:       1080
21:56:55.567:     2-pass:       true
21:56:55.567:     b-frames:     2
21:56:55.567:     GPU:          0
21:56:55.567:
21:56:55.581: ---------------------------------
21:56:55.582: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
21:56:55.582:
21:56:55.603: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
21:56:55.603: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'F:/capture/2019-01-24 21-56-55.mp4'...
21:57:15.163: warning: Stream #0: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
21:57:45.164: warning: Stream #0: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
21:58:15.164: warning: Stream #0: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
21:58:45.162: warning: Stream #0: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
21:59:15.165: warning: Stream #0: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
21:59:45.170: warning: Stream #0: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
22:00:15.162: warning: Stream #0: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
22:00:20.807: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'F:/capture/2019-01-24 21-56-55.mp4' stopped
22:00:20.807: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
22:00:20.807: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames output: 12297
22:00:20.807: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 12234 (12312 attempted)
22:00:20.807: Output 'adv_file_output': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 78 (0.6%)
22:00:20.807: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
22:00:20.808: Video stopped, number of skipped frames due to encoding lag: 88/12309 (0.7%)
```


----------



## TheRustyTigger (Jan 25, 2019)

is there a way to force support with streamdeck?  I've replaced the original obs install with this beta build but will be unable to use it much without the support


----------



## MrDoomsday (Jan 25, 2019)

I have 15-20% lagged frames using NVENC(new) at 100% gpu load, but x264 and nvenc (old) doesnt have this problem at 100% gpu load.
I have lagged frames even with perfomance settings and every new feature checked off.
Old nvenc have new options too, but i dont think they work.
Did i miss something installing beta version? I just replaced files over stable version.
My hardware is AMD Ryzen 1700 3.6,16gb ram and gtx 1063 OC
Here's my Log file 1 streaming with new NVENC, then set NVENC with same settings as before and no more lag\stall frames (GPU utilization were always 100% throught testing)


----------



## lolmarkked (Jan 25, 2019)

Reporting that ive had immensely better performance using: test-9. 7700k/1080ti. In game performance is also noticeably smoother and less stuttery by large margins. I mainly play PUBG (all low settings). 1440p monitor. OBS: Canvas 1440p. Scaled resolution : 720p. Lanczos. 48fps..6000 bitrate. Quality. high. Psycho Visual Tuning checked. GPU 0. Bframes 2. One thing I noticed, I will get spikes of skipped frames + rendering lag when near the Blue circle  or in a Blue circle or when in and around Smoke grenades. I will have to monitor GPU Load during these events spike into the 80-90+% usage.

FPS in game set to monitor refresh rate. 120hz.

Finding: Playing PUBG in Fullscreen (windowed) degraded OBS fps and rendering lag. Setting PUBG to only: Fullscreen - helped immensely.

Further testing:
I have found that reducing the the Preset helps with the amount of Lag spikes found via Stats. My goal was to get less than 1% throughout an entire game session.

I found that, as reported in earlier posts in this thread, if GPU utilization reaches about max, for me between 80-90%, rendering and encoding lag will increase.


----------



## ATOJAR (Jan 25, 2019)

Do i just copy these three folders into my Streamlabs OBS folder within Program Files to install this version?


----------



## Overflow (Jan 25, 2019)

ATOJAR said:


> Do i just copy these three folders into my Streamlabs OBS folder within Program Files to install this version?


This is for OBS Studio not Streamlabs OBS


----------



## ATOJAR (Jan 25, 2019)

Overflow said:


> This is for OBS Studio not Streamlabs OBS



Ahh i see, thanks.


----------



## fsy (Jan 25, 2019)

I did some more testing on my weird 30 second glitch.

this happens *with or without a game running.* Even with just me, a black . empty scene and my web camera on the screen i still get an encoder overload warning every 30 seconds.

It seems independent of the record / stream start time, ie it could occur at 15s, 45s, 75s, etc or 2s, 32s, 62s etc
but always every 30 seconds.

I note that this time in task manager "System" is briefly using 1-2% of the GPU, i'm guessing that is interrupting the encoder. I have no idea why System needs the GPU every 30 seconds. but it's messing with the new encoder.

the old OBS doesn't have this problem

Hope what i've described sheds some light on what it could be. As aside form this glitch, the beta9 is running pretty well.


----------



## DrHawkeye (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello all,

Ive been having massive issues with OBS fps lately. Certain non intensive GPU games run solid at 720p60fps but games like CoD or the new Anthem demo absolutely destroy my OBS FPS. I have tried many different variations and cannot seem to figure out what the issue is. I did try output scaling down to 720p and rescaling output as seen below but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I plummet to 15-20 fps at most during any high movement or action or anything that isn't the basic loading screen. I am able to limit the frames to 60ish in CoD to stabilize better but I shouldn't have to play a game with terrible fps just to stream at such a basic quality.

PC Specs:
8700k @ 4.8
16g 3000 RAM
RTX 2080 Founders
~11Mbps Avg Upload


I am not sure what to do anymore. Seems like no matter what I look up or change in settings nothing changes for the stream with the new Nvenc and the old and with x264. It is all the same. It's like my 2080 can't handle playing a game and encoding at the same time.

EDIT: My preset is at high quality, I also tried x264 again and it is stable 60fps but is using 15-30% cpu


----------



## Jaybonaut (Jan 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> No. The only way the performance improvement in this patch can even happen is if OBS is running on the same GPU as the encoder, and you also need to run OBS on the same GPU as the game you're running to game capture it. Generally speaking, it's not possible to use one GPU for encoding and one for gaming.
> 
> Well, technically it might be possible to program, probably, but would actually result in significant performance degradation, not improvement.



Curious: what about the NDI plugin on a 2 PC setup?  I typically have the gaming PC do all the setup/overlays and send 1080p over as 720p to the 2nd PC which only overlays a viewer count but does the actual encoding and sent to Twitch.  Settings on the gaming PC within OBS do not affect the output via NDI plugin at all supposedly, so quality settings don't do anything, and I leave it on x264 medium or whatever I want, but on the streaming PC I set it to NVENC blu-ray (is that the best settings in the current official version?)


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 25, 2019)

Osiris,

I've attached the log. Now I have a i7 7700k and an 2080ti. My Xbox is connected to my elgato hd60 pro Internal card. 

When I use the nvenc new my stream gets blurrier than when I was using x264. same bit rate 8,000.
I'm also recording at the same time using nvenc new same settings but with bitrate at 40,000. My upload speed to around 950 mbps.

Hope you can find an isssue. This was last nights stream on Black Ops 4. Every time I ran or moved it got blurry and also can't even make out my face. It got like that on the i7 7700k but not as bad


----------



## fsy (Jan 25, 2019)

OK I have got to the bottom of my problem; i'm going to describe the root cause below as to aid any future troubleshooters.


The 30 second overload on my NVENC-new encoder was actually caused by an old Image Slide Show source with a 30 second refresh on it! I don't even use it anymore, but it was still there in OBS as I hadn't deleted it.

Even though I'd blocked the slideshow source as unseen in the one Scene where it was used; OBS was still dutifully loading a fresh high resolution .bmp file from the HDD into the scene every 30 seconds and that was hurting NVENC-new.

Now it's an open question as to why does this hurt NVENC-new and not old NVENC's encoding, but for now that problem has a work around. If you're having clockwork like issues like i had, perhaps you should delete a slideshow source.
(delete sources you don't use anymore)


----------



## Bonezz (Jan 26, 2019)

MrDoomsday said:


> I have 15-20% lagged frames using NVENC(new) at 100% gpu load, but x264 and nvenc (old) doesnt have this problem at 100% gpu load.
> I have lagged frames even with perfomance settings and every new feature checked off.
> Old nvenc have new options too, but i dont think they work.
> Did i miss something installing beta version? I just replaced files over stable version.
> ...


Yeah people in this thread are trying to push that nvenc simply will not work over 90% GPU usage yet if you use the old codec, any other version of OBS or streaming through shadowplay itself this issue literally doesn't exist.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 26, 2019)

@Bonezz you seem to forget that the new nvenc works a bit differently then the old nvenc, so you can't really compare the two.
Comparing OBS to shadowplay is even more weird, shadowplay doesn't do scene compositing, so less GPU usage.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 26, 2019)

DrHawkeye said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ive been having massive issues with OBS fps lately. Certain non intensive GPU games run solid at 720p60fps but games like CoD or the new Anthem demo absolutely destroy my OBS FPS. I have tried many different variations and cannot seem to figure out what the issue is. I did try output scaling down to 720p and rescaling output as seen below but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I plummet to 15-20 fps at most during any high movement or action or anything that isn't the basic loading screen. I am able to limit the frames to 60ish in CoD to stabilize better but I shouldn't have to play a game with terrible fps just to stream at such a basic quality...


You need to close OBS, and delete the file "%AppData%\Roaming\obs-studio\basic\profiles\Untitled\basic.ini" or the entire folder "%AppData%\Roaming\obs-studio\", then run OBS and reapply configure for yourself.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 26, 2019)

DrHawkeye said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ive been having massive issues with OBS fps lately. Certain non intensive GPU games run solid at 720p60fps but games like CoD or the new Anthem demo absolutely destroy my OBS FPS. I have tried many different variations and cannot seem to figure out what the issue is. I did try output scaling down to 720p and rescaling output as seen below but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I plummet to 15-20 fps at most during any high movement or action or anything that isn't the basic loading screen. I am able to limit the frames to 60ish in CoD to stabilize better but I shouldn't have to play a game with terrible fps just to stream at such a basic quality.



Unfortunately you will have to play the game at a reduced fps (or reduced quality), if you run the game at an fps where it's using almost all of the GPU's power, then there will be nothing left for OBS to do it's thing, resulting in the game and OBS fighting for resources. You can see that something like this is happening because there are lagged and skipped frames in your logfile.
There are also other causes that appear in your log:


Display capture and game capture in the same scene, this is usually not a good idea.
Running webcam at 1080p can also increase gpu usage a bit, usually it is not necessary to run it at 1080p if the cam is just a little box in the corner.


----------



## DrHawkeye (Jan 26, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> You need to close OBS, and delete the file "%AppData%\Roaming\obs-studio\basic\profiles\Untitled\basic.ini" or the entire folder "%AppData%\Roaming\obs-studio\", then run OBS and reapply configure for yourself.



Ok ill try, what does this do if I might ask?



Osiris said:


> Unfortunately you will have to play the game at a reduced fps (or reduced quality), if you run the game at an fps where it's using almost all of the GPU's power, then there will be nothing left for OBS to do it's thing, resulting in the game and OBS fighting for resources. You can see that something like this is happening because there are lagged and skipped frames in your logfile.
> There are also other causes that appear in your log:
> 
> 
> ...



I usually keep the Display capture hidden, does it still cause problems just being there if its not actually on? I didn't think about the webcam either, Ill turn the quality down



Edit: So I redid the configuration and scenes and such as recommended, Seems to be slightly more stable than previously, still getting encoding overloads but not as bad. It's also weird that if I tab out (borderless max) during the heavy encoding bits the encoder seems to have no problem and everything is smooth but if I click back in it overloads again. 

If I am being honest here should I just use x264 until I can afford a 2 PC setup so I don't stress out the GPU on tougher games like Anthem or Blops 4? Is my PC just not strong enough for the juice needed?


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

Greetings everyone,
Just got RTX 2080 and started testing OBS. Performance was great on current build and quality was ok (usual nvenc). So decided to test new rtx beta 9 build. Copied files from zip to OBS folder, launched. It runs ok. But. There is but. That is why I decided to create account and post here. The quality. Oh... It is terrible! Worse than software ultrafast! No matter what quality preset (tested quality and max quality), psycho tuning on and off, look ahead on and off. I can stream 4k60 fps now with current OBS build at 51k bitrate no problemo. But beta build. Wow. I expected at least somewhat better than current build. Here are my specs (also no dropped frames, no frame lag, no dropped (network) frames, frametime around 0.5-1ms):
Win 10 Pro Newest Build fresh install (installed two days ago).
Newest Nvidia drivers
9600k CPU clocked at 4.7Ghz (watercooled)
16gigs ddr4 dual channel Corsair 14CL 2400mhz ram
256gig nvme, 500gig ssd, 256gig ssd
MSI RTX 2080 DUKE clocked at ~1900 core (stock) and 15ghz mem clock
GPU usage around 65% while streaming
If you need something else let me know!
Maybe there is some kind of a glitch.
Thank you!
Update:
Tried Max Performance (With same settings as above, meaning 1080p60 9000kbits, psycho and la on) and what do you think? Quality is same as Max Quality or Quality preset! Even worse usage is higher and it introduces some microstutter in game!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 26, 2019)

Got any raw videos as examples (no youtube videos)


----------



## MrDoomsday (Jan 26, 2019)

So i fixed lag frames with NVENC(new)
The layer that were cause of dropping frames is background mp4 video that was playing loops behind game capture. 
Close file without activity is checked. Disabling hardware encoding didnt help me.
And if you watch something like yt video not minimized can cause frame drop too.
So now i have 1-2% lagged frames. FeelsGoodMan


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

Well I can try to record one. But it won't be same as streaming. And also there is no lag or frame drops, just quality is terrible.
I will record at 1080p60 9000kbits at default Max Quality preset with boxes ticked and see if there is any difference.
Will drop gdrive link


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

Here you go. NVENC (new) recording. Max Quality. Quality a bit better than streaming, but you can feel and see that it is really not smooth at all too. NVENC(new)recording1
Also log file attached.
The recording quality is somewhat on par with current nvidia performance preset, but way way more sluggish.
Also sorry for activate Win splash screen. MS borked my key, because hardware changed.
Update: I just noticed it is reporting that GPU is running at 420mhz 15%. I think that is untrue. I would not get such frames in Witcher 3 modded with HW on. Whoops. It showed just for me while playing video. It is not like that in the game. Sorry :D


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

And here recording with old NVENC NVENC(old)recording1
Default preset
Same bitrate and res
High
Auto
Two pass.
Log file attached.
I see that quality is pretty much same, and also sluggishness carried over.
So probably something in the settings is messed up, because after reinstalling current official OBS over beta 9 I made it somewhat worse.
UPDATE:
Oh, wow... Now it won't even accept any mic input. Like completely ignores it. Like there is no mic. Monitoring on or off, push to talk, open mic. Any. And windows it does as it always does, when I listen to device it accepts mic input. Something is seriously messed up. Will try to completely remove OBS and any trace of it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 26, 2019)

I don't really see any difference between the two, they have about the same amount of pixelation when moving around on horse through lots of vegetation.


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

That is what I am saying! NVENC old or new no difference. Even more, NVENC New is way more sluggish. Testing with clean OBS install without beta 9. And NVENC new supposed to be like Software Fast preset. It is nowhere near fast. It is barely on par with veryfast.


----------



## Bonezz (Jan 26, 2019)

Osiris said:


> @Bonezz you seem to forget that the new nvenc works a bit differently then the old nvenc, so you can't really compare the two.
> Comparing OBS to shadowplay is even more weird, shadowplay doesn't do scene compositing, so less GPU usage.


Considering that the purpose of the OBS changes and the new Nvidia Codec is to bring "better performance and quality" can you even explain to me what the purpose is then when I literally lose 10% of my GPU power? "Better performance" means literally nothing. In fact, it's even worse.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 26, 2019)

Selphadur said:


> That is what I am saying! NVENC old or new no difference. Even more, NVENC New is way more sluggish. Testing with clean OBS install without beta 9. And NVENC new supposed to be like Software Fast preset. It is nowhere near fast. It is barely on par with veryfast.



The new NVENC build is not even supposed to increase quality, the quality increase is in the Turing chip, and i'm definitely seeing that quality increase in my tests with Anthem.


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

Made couple of more tests with clean OBS install (still mic does not work for some reason in OBS).
Here is NVENC OBS 22.0.2
Default Preset
1080p60
Two Pass On
9000kbits
High
Auto
NVENC(old)recording2
And also a test with x264
VeryFast Preset
High
Same bitrate, res and fps
x264VeryFastRecording1
Both look similar. VeryFast looks a bit better on some angles, and a bit worse on others. As you can see both look almost same as with new NVENC beta 9.
It seems Beta 9 does not give any benefit to RTX 2080 I am using.
And one more thing. Look at usage. See anything weird? I do. Look at GPU mem usage. While using NVENC encoder it drops to 7500Mhz when it enters P0 state mode. In main menu it is 7700mhz as it shoul.
No such thing happens while using x264 encoder.


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

I AM USING TURING. RTX 2080


----------



## Osiris (Jan 26, 2019)

Selphadur said:


> Made couple of more tests with clean OBS install (still mic does not work for some reason in OBS).
> Here is NVENC OBS 22.0.2
> Default Preset
> 1080p60
> ...



The x264 veryfast recording looks slightly more pixelated then the nvenc new and old recording to me, the differences in lighting might also change the perception of quality. But as I said, this nvenc beta is not about quality (other then mayb some theoretical quality increase by using 2 new parameters), it is about a bit better performance.



Bonezz said:


> Considering that the purpose of the OBS changes and the new Nvidia Codec is to bring "better performance and quality" can you even explain to me what the purpose is then when I literally lose 10% of my GPU power? "Better performance" means literally nothing. In fact, it's even worse.



Not sure where you are getting this 10% from, but on my tests with Anthem, OBS used only a few percent of the 3D engine and about 15% of the encoder, I did have to cap the FPS at 60 though but I also have to do that with any encoder in OBS. Though as per a Nvidia person on our Discord, they filed a bug report to the MS DirectX team, there is apparently some kind of issue when there is a high amount of GPU usage, which could cause excessive performance issues with the new encoder


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 26, 2019)

I see. I was hoping for quality as Nvidia boasted about it. I thought it was using some sort of encoder similar to OBS'. Well I guess I will stick with stable version for now as it runs superb. Thank you for your time!
P.S. I thought Nvidia was using OBS in their comparisions. But to me it looks all the same as it was on my GTX 1080.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 26, 2019)

Osiris said:


> The new NVENC build is not even supposed to increase quality, the quality increase is in the Turing chip, and i'm definitely seeing that quality increase in my tests with Anthem.


So we can see quality improvements even with the stable version of OBS because is all in the Turing chip? The beta only do minor impact on the GPU?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 26, 2019)

Overflow said:


> So we can see quality improvements even with the stable version of OBS because is all in the Turing chip? The beta only do minor impact on the GPU?



Correct, quality-wise the new nvenc shouldn't be any different from the old nvenc encoder at the same settings (on the same GPU).


----------



## SvenAnd3rs (Jan 26, 2019)

i try it to with Anthem and i must say the different is big.  with the normal Nvenc and the New Nvenc  for the last test i use cpu codec to see how big is the different and  nvidia say the new one is like Medium codec but its sure not veryfast i woud say. but i must say it Runs Smooth and with no Problems on my 2080TI.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 27, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Correct, quality-wise the new nvenc shouldn't be any different from the old nvenc encoder at the same settings (on the same GPU).


But the stable versione of OBS doesnt have Psycho Visual Tuning and Look-ahead so, this 2 options arent for quality improvements? Only for impact?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 27, 2019)

Overflow said:


> But the stable versione of OBS doesnt have Psycho Visual Tuning and Look-ahead so, this 2 options arent for quality improvements? Only for impact?


That's why I mentioned "at the same settings", the settings you mention aren't Turing specific though.


----------



## Vraelon (Jan 27, 2019)

Selphadur said:


> Greetings everyone,
> Just got RTX 2080 and started testing OBS. Performance was great on current build and quality was ok (usual nvenc). So decided to test new rtx beta 9 build. Copied files from zip to OBS folder, launched. It runs ok. But. There is but. That is why I decided to create account and post here. The quality. Oh... It is terrible! Worse than software ultrafast! No matter what quality preset (tested quality and max quality), psycho tuning on and off, look ahead on and off. I can stream 4k60 fps now with current OBS build at 51k bitrate no problemo. But beta build. Wow. I expected at least somewhat better than current build. Here are my specs (also no dropped frames, no frame lag, no dropped (network) frames, frametime around 0.5-1ms):
> Win 10 Pro Newest Build fresh install (installed two days ago).
> Newest Nvidia drivers
> ...


I also had problems with 4K60P on this build, when I commented on it Osiris told me that the max bitrate is locked to ~40mbps. Thats why you are getting low quality.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 27, 2019)

Osiris said:


> That's why I mentioned "at the same settings", the settings you mention aren't Turing specific though.


So that two options could improve quality even in Pascal because they arent a Turing thing, right?


----------



## Selphadur (Jan 27, 2019)

No no, I was not testing beta build at 4k60. I was saying that I have no problem streaming at 4k60 using current (22.0.2) build. I have not tested beta on 4k. Only 1080p60


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 27, 2019)

Overflow said:


> So that two options could improve quality even in Pascal because they arent a Turing thing, right?


Correct, and some have reported success in slightly improving visual quality with the mentioned settings.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 27, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> Correct, and some have reported success in slightly improving visual quality with the mentioned settings.


Ok thanks. But, why no one here is trying the Look-ahead option? All users here are talking about only Psycho Visual Tuning...


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 27, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> Osiris,
> 
> I've attached the log. Now I have a i7 7700k and an 2080ti. My Xbox is connected to my elgato hd60 pro Internal card.
> 
> ...



Just Bumping this up, Any takers.      Thanks in advance


----------



## KensonPlays (Jan 28, 2019)

Question: Would this new beta work fine with dual gpu if I were to save up and buy a 2060 just for encoding?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 28, 2019)

KensonPlays said:


> Question: Would this new beta work fine with dual gpu if I were to save up and buy a 2060 just for encoding?


Getting a second GPU just for encoding is completely not necessary, the encoding does not affect 3D rendering. And if you don't have a cpu with enough pci-e lanes, you will also be gimping yourself as both gpus will run at 8x instead of 16x.


----------



## KensonPlays (Jan 28, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Getting a second GPU just for encoding is completely not necessary, the encoding does not affect 3D rendering. And if you don't have a cpu with enough pci-e lanes, you will also be gimping yourself as both gpus will run at 8x instead of 16x.


I only have a 1070 at the moment, so I'm unable to take advantage of the rtx improvements.


----------



## Khaduran (Jan 28, 2019)

Have been testing this build since last week.. I gotta say.. wow. Running on 9000kbit/s on Mixer (max is 10mbit/s, I have transcoding since partner). It's almost flawless with max settings. I have a 2070.

Here is a clip: https://mixer.com/KhadHD?clip=jY5yAHaheEqgQWgzBurUiQ


----------



## Overflow (Jan 28, 2019)

Khaduran said:


> Have been testing this build since last week.. I gotta say.. wow. Running on 9000kbit/s on Mixer (max is 10mbit/s, I have transcoding since partner). It's almost flawless with max settings. I have a 2070.
> 
> Here is a clip: https://mixer.com/KhadHD?clip=jY5yAHaheEqgQWgzBurUiQ


Really cool! Very high quality! Have you enabled Look-ahead option or not? There are some bitrate limitations for non partnered streamers on mixer? Thanks.


----------



## Khaduran (Jan 28, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Really cool! Very high quality! Have you enabled Look-ahead option or not? There are some bitrate limitations for non partnered streamers on mixer? Thanks.


Look ahead enabled. Bitrate cap is 10mbit for everyone. If you get Mixer pro you will get transcoding for 480p


----------



## Overflow (Jan 28, 2019)

Khaduran said:


> Look ahead enabled. Bitrate cap is 10mbit for everyone. If you get Mixer pro you will get transcoding for 480p


I can't really understand what Look-ahead should do, so i can't decide if use it or not ahaha


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 28, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Really cool! Very high quality! Have you enabled Look-ahead option or not? There are some bitrate limitations for non partnered streamers on mixer? Thanks.


Not everything is as rosy as it seems. If you download the video at https://clips-content.mixer.com/vods/6c4956e4-179f-40ba-b78a-8f6ac7278f8a/0004723.ts and see the frame-by-frame comparison through a regular video player, you can see: There are repetitions of frames, a picture in some places crumbles, artifacts are encountered, as well as frame breaks.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 28, 2019)

Overflow said:


> I can't really understand what Look-ahead should do, so i can't decide if use it or not ahaha


Look-ahead improves the video encoder’s rate control accuracy by enabling the encoder to buffer the specified number of frames, estimate their complexity and allocate the bits appropriately among these frames proportional to their complexity.

This thing is only suitable for *VBR*, and you need another function *rc_lookahead*, which up to 32 frames can look into the future to distribute the bitrate depending on the dynamics of what is happening in the frame. To include-they have included, but more detail to configure this feature was not given.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 28, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Ok thanks. But, why no one here is trying the Look-ahead option? All users here are talking about only Psycho Visual Tuning...


And yet, *Spatial AQ* has a much better effect on picture quality than *Temporal AQ* (Psycho Visual Tuning).


----------



## Overflow (Jan 28, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> Not everything is as rosy as it seems. If you download the video at https://clips-content.mixer.com/vods/6c4956e4-179f-40ba-b78a-8f6ac7278f8a/0004723.ts and see the frame-by-frame comparison through a regular video player, you can see: There are repetitions of frames, a picture in some places crumbles, artifacts are encountered, as well as frame breaks.





LiaNdrY said:


> Look-ahead improves the video encoder’s rate control accuracy by enabling the encoder to buffer the specified number of frames, estimate their complexity and allocate the bits appropriately among these frames proportional to their complexity.
> 
> This thing is only suitable for *VBR*, and you need another function *rc_lookahead*, which up to 32 frames can look into the future to distribute the bitrate depending on the dynamics of what is happening in the frame. To include-they have included, but more detail to configure this feature was not given.





LiaNdrY said:


> And yet, *Spatial AQ* has a much better effect on picture quality than *Temporal AQ* (Psycho Visual Tuning).


Well, for me that quality was great, much better than twitch quality. And i can only use what is in OBS, the Look-ahead option in OBS is implementend in that way so, im trying to figure out if it can improve quality or not. Streaming is in CBR so this options is useless, is that correct? And for Psycho Visual Tuning its the same thing like Look-ahead, OBS have this option in this way so, is usefull or not? Im talking only about streaming, not recording.


----------



## Khaduran (Jan 28, 2019)

Is it possible for me to improve quality even more? What settings would I take for maximum quality 9mbit/s?


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 28, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Well, for me that quality was great, much better than twitch quality. And i can only use what is in OBS, the Look-ahead option in OBS is implementend in that way so, im trying to figure out if it can improve quality or not. Streaming is in CBR so this options is useless, is that correct? And for Psycho Visual Tuning its the same thing like Look-ahead, OBS have this option in this way so, is usefull or not? Im talking only about streaming, not recording.


Recording and streaming are one and the same. Both *Psycho Visual Tuning* and *Look-ahead* work best in *VBR*. You expose *VBR*, the bitrate is *5888 *for Twitch, or if using a mixer as an example, the maximum bitrate is *9k*, and the current one is at the level of *7168 *kbps.



Khaduran said:


> Is it possible for me to improve quality even more? What settings would I take for maximum quality 9mbit/s?


I would put a modified version of nvenc here, but I don’t know if it is possible. There much more can be done. And see my message above.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 28, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> Recording and streaming are one and the same. Both *Psycho Visual Tuning* and *Look-ahead* work best in *VBR*. You expose *VBR*, the bitrate is *5888 *for Twitch, or if using a mixer as an example, the maximum bitrate is *9k*, and the current one is at the level of *7168 *kbps.
> 
> 
> I would put a modified version of nvenc here, but I don’t know if it is possible. There much more can be done. And see my message above.


Ehm, how can i expose VBR if OBS is with CBR option in my case? And Twitch said to use CBR and not VBR even if the bitrate isnt constant on the sites, the option in OBS is on CBR and not VBR.


----------



## Khaduran (Jan 28, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> Recording and streaming are one and the same. Both *Psycho Visual Tuning* and *Look-ahead* work best in *VBR*. You expose *VBR*, the bitrate is *5888 *for Twitch, or if using a mixer as an example, the maximum bitrate is *9k*, and the current one is at the level of *7168 *kbps.
> 
> 
> I would put a modified version of nvenc here, but I don’t know if it is possible. There much more can be done. And see my message above.


So if I understand it correctly if I wanna have a cap for 9000kbit/s on Mixer I need to set VBR to 7168kb?


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 28, 2019)

Overflow said:


> ...And Twitch said to use CBR and not VBR even if the bitrate isnt constant on the sites...


On the fence, too, written, and there fuel-wood lie.
There should be a choice between rate control: CBR, VBR, CQP and LOSSLESS.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 28, 2019)

Khaduran said:


> So if I understand it correctly if I wanna have a cap for 9000kbit/s on Mixer I need to set VBR to 7168kb?


In the new version, the value of the maximum bitrate was entered, and if it works correctly, then you need to set 9216 there. And specify the target bitrate as 7168 kbps.


----------



## Khaduran (Jan 28, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> In the new version, the value of the maximum bitrate was entered, and if it works correctly, then you need to set 9216 there. And specify the target bitrate as 7168 kbps.


Cool. Will give it a try when I get home from work and send you a result :)


----------



## lolmarkked (Jan 28, 2019)

Pascal. 1080ti here.
When close to 100% gpu usage, experiencing render/encoding lag a normal occurrence?


----------



## style1925 (Jan 28, 2019)

Start and stop many times will consume a lot of VRAM.
This only happens with the new nvenc.
https://youtu.be/Qu9xkL6MGIQ


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 29, 2019)

lolmarkked said:


> Pascal. 1080ti here.
> When close to 100% gpu usage, experiencing render/encoding lag a normal occurrence?



No, it should be smooth. Do you have any twitch/video running in the background? That uses gpu and will cause lag


----------



## Khaduran (Jan 29, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> In the new version, the value of the maximum bitrate was entered, and if it works correctly, then you need to set 9216 there. And specify the target bitrate as 7168 kbps.


Tested VBR yesterday. It gave random desync with Video/Sound. As soon as there was any movement on screen it starting desyncing.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 29, 2019)

Khaduran said:


> Tested VBR yesterday. It gave random desync with Video/Sound. As soon as there was any movement on screen it starting desyncing.


There is a reason if Twitch and other streaming platform suggest CBR instead of VBR :)


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 29, 2019)

Khaduran said:


> Tested VBR yesterday. It gave random desync with Video/Sound. As soon as there was any movement on screen it starting desyncing.


This is influenced by many features and factors, especially the peak bitrate. You need to test on each streaming service separately, there are those that allow you to pass through a large unit values, and there are those that block the flow if the value exceeds the allowable. I understand if you set the maximum bitrate in 9K, then most likely this function does not work correctly and the bitrate exceeded this value, and possibly a lot. You need to test for recording video to a file using mp4 or mkv container, setting different bitrate parameters. And then analyze the bitrate of the recorded file by the program Bitrate Viewer and adjust the value so that the peak bitrate values do not exceed a certain threshold. Maximum efficiency requires more detailed study.


----------



## Yudoken (Jan 29, 2019)

I would love to use OBS as my main recording (and streaming) software  one my i7 4790k, GTX 1070 rig but sadly the nvenc encoder heavily dropps grames and is unusable if the GPU is in high usage (limiting fps might work and is easy in very consistent games like Rocket League und CS GO with rivatuner where you have very high fps overall but not in games For Honor, CoD BO4 Blackout, PUBG and many more where your fps can be very different depending on the scene). Sadly the test build suffers from the same issue and the OBS captures only a diashow when the gpu is running on 100%. Shadowplay works perfectly fine and records like it should but when I use multiseat software I can't use Shadowplay and I would like to use OBS for everything for multiple reasons (e.g. Shadowplay's way to capture mic is too direct, changing volume changes the windows mic volume and other ways to lower the recorded mic volume for Shadowplay only like VB audio cable does not work or software like Voicemeter Banana causes shadoplay to record the mic in extremly low bitrate for no good reason).

Any Idea how I can prioritse OBS and give it a little headroom so it won't drop frames? Using Vsync is terrible (for obvious reasons) and limiting fps with rivatuner for every game (and it still will loose frames if I don't go to the lowest point which is hard to estimate in most games I've mentioned) is also not really great.

Also btw. I have two different GPUS for multiseat in my rig (1070 and 770) and the 2nd GPU does not capture anything if I change the settings in OBS. But I don't plan to use it for this and recording with running gpu should work fine.

I would appreciate any help on this matter, this and a different matter with multiseat (GTA V runs great twice on my pc but but both can't join in a lobby with one of the players in, they can join in any other one without issues) are quite frustrating to fix and tedious to test and test without any solution.


----------



## Overflow (Jan 29, 2019)

Yudoken said:


> I would love to use OBS as my main recording (and streaming) software  one my i7 4790k, GTX 1070 rig but sadly the nvenc encoder heavily dropps grames and is unusable if the GPU is in high usage (limiting fps might work and is easy in very consistent games like Rocket League und CS GO with rivatuner where you have very high fps overall but not in games For Honor, CoD BO4 Blackout, PUBG and many more where your fps can be very different depending on the scene). Sadly the test build suffers from the same issue and the OBS captures only a diashow when the gpu is running on 100%. Shadowplay works perfectly fine and records like it should but when I use multiseat software I can't use Shadowplay and I would like to use OBS for everything for multiple reasons (e.g. Shadowplay's way to capture mic is too direct, changing volume changes the windows mic volume and other ways to lower the recorded mic volume for Shadowplay only like VB audio cable does not work or software like Voicemeter Banana causes shadoplay to record the mic in extremly low bitrate for no good reason).
> 
> Any Idea how I can prioritse OBS and give it a little headroom so it won't drop frames? Using Vsync is terrible (for obvious reasons) and limiting fps with rivatuner for every game (and it still will loose frames if I don't go to the lowest point which is hard to estimate in most games I've mentioned) is also not really great.
> 
> ...


V-sync or capped framerate is the only solution from what i have learned here. Or dual PC setup.


----------



## Synflood (Jan 29, 2019)

"OBS GeForce optimized" version NVIDIA promised in late January, but it is still not there. At the same time, the road map of the versions points to March 1: https://obsproject.com/mantis/roadmap_page.php 
When should we expect OBS GeForce optimized version?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 29, 2019)

The dates on the Mantis roadmap can be ignored.

Here is the latest announcement from yesterday: https://twitter.com/OBSProject/status/1089956942510993409


> The new version of OBS is nearing completion! We know a lot of you are looking forward to using the new Twitch/Mixer integrations and NVENC implementation. Our current plan is to get a release candidate out early Feb with a full release shortly thereafter.


----------



## SneakyAzShiite (Jan 29, 2019)

Well the quality in my testing seems good but not being able to downscale is really disappointing. Streaming at 720p and recording at 1080p made life much easier especially with separate audio tracks. I presume it isn't possible to use a second graphics card to record at a different resolution than the stream? I have an RTX 2060 as primary and a spare 1080 just sitting here unused.


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 30, 2019)

SneakyAzShiite said:


> Well the quality in my testing seems good but not being able to downscale is really disappointing. Streaming at 720p and recording at 1080p made life much easier especially with separate audio tracks. I presume it isn't possible to use a second graphics card to record at a different resolution than the stream? I have an RTX 2060 as primary and a spare 1080 just sitting here unused.



You would need to use the old nvenc for this, which uses ffmpeg. 

The new nvenc uses the nvidia sdk, which is why you can't downscale and why you can't use the second graphics card.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 30, 2019)

For those of you who want to be able to rescale the output for streaming while recording with a higher resolution: Are you all using NVENC for both recording and streaming, or are you using different encoders for each?


----------



## hundlos (Jan 30, 2019)

i am going to test this with a tesla p4. currently i can Run 5 times obs with Streaming in 5.5 Mbit and 4 times Record it at 15mbit. after this the tesla is at 95% encoder load. is there a way to Run obs 3 times with tesla nvenc and 2 times with quaddro etc. ? do u think a second tesla p4 could help ? 

i know Not the usual end User Problem;)

thx


----------



## hundlos (Jan 30, 2019)

so the build 9 i tested does not move nvenc to the tesla p4  anymore. ist runs in quaddro. this only helps me to load Balance a Bit with old and new Version running in parallel.  is there an other way to  Force tesla use? the nvidia setting in opelgl and  cuda is at the p4


----------



## Broughy1322 (Jan 30, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> For those of you who want to be able to rescale the output for streaming while recording with a higher resolution: Are you all using NVENC for both recording and streaming, or are you using different encoders for each?


I came here to check up on whether it was worth downloading this, but for reference I haven't actually tried the beta yet. However I saw this and wanted to chime in.

I currently stream at a different resolution to what I record, and I use NVENC for both recording and streaming. It was one of the main reasons I went to NVENC so I could have the higher quality video to use for editing for YouTube, while keeping things looking nicer at lower bitrates on Twitch streams. Not having that ability might be a bit of a pain.

Just wanted to give some more info on this specifically. I'm looking forward to seeing some performance improvements with the new version of this, but it's no longer a slam dunk for me to definitely try it straight away after seeing this. Cheers.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 30, 2019)

The FFmpeg implementation of NVENC that is available now will still be available in the new version, and the quality will not change between the two. The only thing that the new implementation changes is _performance. _I believe you could use the new NVENC implementation for your high quality recording and the old NVENC implementation for streaming if you need to rescale it.


----------



## Broughy1322 (Jan 30, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The FFmpeg implementation of NVENC that is available now will still be available in the new version, and the quality will not change between the two. The only thing that the new implementation changes is _performance. _I believe you could use the new NVENC implementation for your high quality recording and the old NVENC implementation for streaming if you need to rescale it.


That sounds like the perfect solution, good to know, thanks!


----------



## KuraiShidosha (Jan 30, 2019)

lisa1925 said:


> Start and stop many times will consume a lot of VRAM.
> This only happens with the new nvenc.
> https://youtu.be/Qu9xkL6MGIQ


Can confirm this finding. It increases by 300MB at a time it seems.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 30, 2019)

Osiris,

I've attached the log. Now I have a i7 7700k and an 2080ti. My Xbox is connected to my elgato hd60 pro Internal card. 

When I use the nvenc new my stream gets blurrier than when I was using x264 on my i7 7700k on veryfast same bit rate 8,000.
I'm also recording at the same time using nvenc new same settings but with bitrate at 40,000. My upload speed to around 950 mbps.

Hope you can find an isssue. This stream was on Black Ops 4. Every time I ran or moved it got blurry and also can't even make out my face. It got like that on the i7 7700k but not as bad


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 30, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> ...When I use the nvenc new my stream gets blurrier than when I was using x264 on my i7 7700k on veryfast same bit rate 8,000.
> ...


Try as an experiment to lower the frame rate to 30 and set two-pass encoding.


----------



## MrDoomsday (Jan 30, 2019)

Broughy1322 said:


> I came here to check up on whether it was worth downloading this, but for reference I haven't actually tried the beta yet. However I saw this and wanted to chime in.
> 
> I currently stream at a different resolution to what I record, and I use NVENC for both recording and streaming. It was one of the main reasons I went to NVENC so I could have the higher quality video to use for editing for YouTube, while keeping things looking nicer at lower bitrates on Twitch streams. Not having that ability might be a bit of a pain.
> 
> Just wanted to give some more info on this specifically. I'm looking forward to seeing some performance improvements with the new version of this, but it's no longer a slam dunk for me to definitely try it straight away after seeing this. Cheers.


Just use shadowplah for local recordings and obs for streaming
Thats how i do it


----------



## SneakyAzShiite (Jan 30, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> For those of you who want to be able to rescale the output for streaming while recording with a higher resolution: Are you all using NVENC for both recording and streaming, or are you using different encoders for each?



I have a single PC setup and previously used CPU for streaming (720p) and NVENC (1080p) for recording. I upgraded to an RTX 2060 and am trying to use new NVENC to stream. The largest benefit is that I play a lot of Rainbow Six Siege which is a big resource hog but the new encoder makes it so much easier to stream. The problem is I don't have the overhead to stream and record with it + I am not able to scale the recording to be 1080p


----------



## vwoo (Jan 30, 2019)

I've been excited to try out the new GPU optimized OBS build, but was disappointed to find myself still getting a ton of frame drops (10%!).

Here's a log of me playing a few minutes of PUBG training mode: https://obsproject.com/logs/OeCN3XoZO-GE6SKE. I have an i9 9900k and an RTX 2080. I'm using the new NVENC recorder on pretty straightforward settings (CQ 22, max performance, 1440p), but still have a ton of problems with recording. Is this a known/expected issue?


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey guys, I made a build if anyone wants to test it out. It's rough but seems to work.

I added a few of the advanced options ... I can add other options as well but these stood out the most in the nvidia documentation

-added bframes as a reference (enabled automatically if bframes > 0)
-split out spatial aq and temporal aq
-added spatial aq strength
-added lookahead depth

*Zip file of build (26mb - win64 only):* https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mb-WLc2rTspKaZJ7Ma_s0Ek0FWwM5Y70
*Github changes:* https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/compare/jim-nvenc...amnah:jim-nvenc?expand=1
*Nvidia sdk documentation:* https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aRQJZTVCuxDa91Fu80e_16pt_JuUILEO


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> Hey guys, I made a build if anyone wants to test it out. It's rough but seems to work...


Fine! But I would like to see the possibility of calibration and the availability of the following options:
- Refs;
- Presets slow, medium, fast, lossless, losslesshp;
- Rate Control: RC_MODE_VBR_HQ and others;
- Surfaces;


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2019)

Slow, medium and fast are not defined presets in the NVENC API, they aren't listed in the nvEncodeApi.h header file.
@jellysandwich be sure to make a pull request when the jim-nvenc branch is merged into master


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> I added a few of the advanced options ... I can add other options as well but these stood out the most in the nvidia documentation


Can you update your x264 library to version 0.157.2935 (545de2f)?


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Slow, medium and fast are not defined presets in the NVENC API, they aren't listed in the nvEncodeApi.h header file.
> @jellysandwich be sure to make a pull request when the jim-nvenc branch is merged into master


        { NV_ENC_PRESET_HQ_GUID,                  NVENC_TWO_PASSES }, /* slow */
        { NV_ENC_PRESET_HQ_GUID,                  NVENC_ONE_PASS }, /* medium */
        { NV_ENC_PRESET_HP_GUID,                  NVENC_ONE_PASS }, /* fast */


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2019)

Those are not defined presets in the NVENC API, those lines do not appear in the header file.
Either way, it's up to Jim if he wants to have all those advanced settings for  NVENC in OBS. My guess would be definitely not visible by default, but behind some kind of checkbox that would make more settings appear when checked.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Those are not defined presets in the NVENC API, those lines do not appear in the header file.
> Either way, it's up to Jim if he wants to have all kinds of advanced settings for  NVENC in OBS. My guess would be definitely not visible by default, but behind some kind of checkbox that would make more settings appear when checked.


Therefore, they need to be added there.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2019)

That's not how it works, there is no slow, medium or fast preset defined in the API, changing the header file won't change that.
These are the defined ones:

```
// =========================================================================================
// *   Preset GUIDS supported by the NvEncodeAPI interface.
// =========================================================================================
// {B2DFB705-4EBD-4C49-9B5F-24A777D3E587}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_DEFAULT_GUID =
{ 0xb2dfb705, 0x4ebd, 0x4c49, { 0x9b, 0x5f, 0x24, 0xa7, 0x77, 0xd3, 0xe5, 0x87 } };

// {60E4C59F-E846-4484-A56D-CD45BE9FDDF6}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_HP_GUID =
{ 0x60e4c59f, 0xe846, 0x4484, { 0xa5, 0x6d, 0xcd, 0x45, 0xbe, 0x9f, 0xdd, 0xf6 } };

// {34DBA71D-A77B-4B8F-9C3E-B6D5DA24C012}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_HQ_GUID =
{ 0x34dba71d, 0xa77b, 0x4b8f, { 0x9c, 0x3e, 0xb6, 0xd5, 0xda, 0x24, 0xc0, 0x12 } };

// {82E3E450-BDBB-4e40-989C-82A90DF9EF32}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_BD_GUID  =
{ 0x82e3e450, 0xbdbb, 0x4e40, { 0x98, 0x9c, 0x82, 0xa9, 0xd, 0xf9, 0xef, 0x32 } };

// {49DF21C5-6DFA-4feb-9787-6ACC9EFFB726}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_LOW_LATENCY_DEFAULT_GUID  =
{ 0x49df21c5, 0x6dfa, 0x4feb, { 0x97, 0x87, 0x6a, 0xcc, 0x9e, 0xff, 0xb7, 0x26 } };

// {C5F733B9-EA97-4cf9-BEC2-BF78A74FD105}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_LOW_LATENCY_HQ_GUID  =
{ 0xc5f733b9, 0xea97, 0x4cf9, { 0xbe, 0xc2, 0xbf, 0x78, 0xa7, 0x4f, 0xd1, 0x5 } };

// {67082A44-4BAD-48FA-98EA-93056D150A58}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_LOW_LATENCY_HP_GUID =
{ 0x67082a44, 0x4bad, 0x48fa, { 0x98, 0xea, 0x93, 0x5, 0x6d, 0x15, 0xa, 0x58 } };

// {D5BFB716-C604-44e7-9BB8-DEA5510FC3AC}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_LOSSLESS_DEFAULT_GUID =
{ 0xd5bfb716, 0xc604, 0x44e7, { 0x9b, 0xb8, 0xde, 0xa5, 0x51, 0xf, 0xc3, 0xac } };

// {149998E7-2364-411d-82EF-179888093409}
static const GUID NV_ENC_PRESET_LOSSLESS_HP_GUID =
{ 0x149998e7, 0x2364, 0x411d, { 0x82, 0xef, 0x17, 0x98, 0x88, 0x9, 0x34, 0x9 } };
```


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

Osiris said:


> That's not how it works, there is no slow, medium or fast preset defined in the API, changing the header file won't change that...


And the preset *Max Quality* of which of these presets applies?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2019)

It doesn't have a corresponding preset, it is the NVENC HQ preset and 2-pass enabled, but that is something done outside of the NVENC API.
Quality = NVENC HQ preset and 2-pass disabled
Max Performance = NVENC HP preset and 2-pass disabled
So going off of what you pasted, there is no need for a slow, medium or fast option, since those combination of settings is already there.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

Osiris said:


> It doesn't have a corresponding preset, it is the NVENC HQ preset and 2-pass enabled, but that is something done outside of the NVENC API.
> Quality = NVENC HQ preset and 2-pass disabled
> Max Performance = NVENC HP preset and 2-pass disabled
> So going off of what you pasted, there is no need for a slow, medium or fast option, since those combination of settings is already there.


It turns out that *Max Quality* is the same as the *Slow* preset.


----------



## hundlos (Jan 31, 2019)

is there a chance to fix the issue that on my pc the tesla p4 + quaddro p2000 the tesla is not used anymore with the new version ? 

i would like to set the performance gain of the newer version on the tesla p4

thanks for the help


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2019)

The new NVENC should use w/e GPU you have set it to in Settings -> Output, but switching it to a GPU that OBS is not running on defeats the purpose of using the new NVENC.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> -added bframes as a reference (enabled automatically if bframes > 0)
> -split out spatial aq and temporal aq
> -added spatial aq strength
> -added lookahead depth


Here is the source of nvenc, which was once found on this forum.
Available only in second generation Maxwell GPUs and above.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2019)

Seems that version in the zip is a modified version, wonder if the person who made it, also made a PR to the obsproject github repo.
There was this PR that added some new settings: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1271
Though that one was rejected


----------



## KuraiShidosha (Jan 31, 2019)

Steam overlay LAGS OUT hard when OBS is hooked into a game. The friends list and chat UI just completely freezes down to 1 fps or slower. Happens as soon as game capture grabs a game.


----------



## r3dd3vil (Jan 31, 2019)

hi guys, any eta for release this build as official?


----------



## Erick Smith (Jan 31, 2019)

One thing to consider with those advanced options are remote devices.  Local recording is nice, but when used in a live environment those advanced settings might cause payload to mobile or web browsers.  I'll stick to the test builds with all do respect.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 31, 2019)

r3dd3vil said:


> hi guys, any eta for release this build as official?


Right now the target is in the first half of February.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Jan 31, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> Try as an experiment to lower the frame rate to 30 and set two-pass encoding.



Thanks for the reply LiaNdrY
I don't think there is an option for 2 pass encoding on this beta. Am I wrong ? and what would that accomplish I'm not looking to stream at 30 fps. What is the logic so I can be educated. Also did you look at my log ? 
This is a beta and I'm saying that my i7 7700k looks better at verfast than using my 2080ti and my log is posted and no one has posted if my log is showing something wrong. I was asked for it, but never got a reply. I figured this is the point of this forum to catch potential bugs. 
Also on a side note my cpu sits at 5-10% when obs is idle no stream and no record. Is that normal ? I looked at task manager and it looks like it's all obs.
Thanks in advance for any help. No hostility here just wanted to get to the point.


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 31, 2019)

Osiris said:


> @jellysandwich be sure to make a pull request when the jim-nvenc branch is merged into master



I made the custom build for testing/fun - a valid pull request is much more complex. Per that other pull request, Jim seems to want a command line argument that would have to be parsed into the options (I don't currently have enough c knowledge to do so).



> jp9000: I will be willing to allow the additional NVENC settings, however, I definitely have to opt for an options string rather than have additional advanced parameters as properties. https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1271



Additionally the settings are completely broken for the old NVENC ffmpeg implementation. Simply put, the build is just for testing the new NVENC and seeing if the additional options are even worth putting in


----------



## jellysandwich (Jan 31, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> - Refs;
> - Presets slow, medium, fast, lossless, losslesshp;
> - Rate Control: RC_MODE_VBR_HQ and others;
> - Surfaces;



- Refs;                                                                         -> not sure what this is?
- Presets slow, medium, fast, lossless, losslesshp;   -> as previously mentioned slow = max quality
- Rate Control: RC_MODE_VBR_HQ and others;  -> not sure will need to look into it
- Surfaces;                                                                 -> couldnt find anything about this. i ctrl+f'd the nvenc file for the word "surface" and didn't find anything, they may have removed it


----------



## LiaNdrY (Jan 31, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> - Refs;                                                                         -> not sure what this is?
> - Presets slow, medium, fast, lossless, losslesshp;   -> as previously mentioned slow = max quality
> - Rate Control: RC_MODE_VBR_HQ and others;  -> not sure will need to look into it
> - Surfaces;
> -> couldnt find anything about this. i ctrl+f'd the nvenc file for the word "surface" and didn't find anything, they may have removed it


*#Refs* - > https://ffmpeg.org/doxygen/3.3/group__ENCODE__FUNC.html#gacaac02ec8abfa332afb174f1f2922850 (The first thing I could find, maybe this is no longer in the new version.)

*#Rate Control* - Cut from nvEncodeAPI.h

```
/**
 * Rate Control Modes
 */
typedef enum _NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_MODE
{
    NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_CONSTQP                = 0x0,       /**< Constant QP mode */
    NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_VBR                    = 0x1,       /**< Variable bitrate mode */
    NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_CBR                    = 0x2,       /**< Constant bitrate mode */
    NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_CBR_LOWDELAY_HQ        = 0x8,       /**< low-delay CBR, high quality */
    NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_CBR_HQ                 = 0x10,      /**< CBR, high quality (slower) */
    NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_VBR_HQ                 = 0x20       /**< VBR, high quality (slower) */
} NV_ENC_PARAMS_RC_MODE;
```

*#Surfaces* - The parameter is found in ffmpeg, in the encoding block via nvenc_h264

```
-surfaces          <int>        E..V.... Number of concurrent surfaces (from 0 to INT_MAX) (default 32, max 64)
```
Also found a mention here: https://ffmpeg.org/doxygen/3.3/structNvencContext.html#af326b5fbdaf8da2edd93a0e67c370ec8


----------



## jellysandwich (Feb 1, 2019)

#Refs and #Surfaces - looks like these are ffmpeg features. I'm not sure how they translate into the nvidia api ....

#Rate Control - this is already implemented in the official version https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/blob/jim-nvenc/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/jim-nvenc.c#L444-L470


----------



## ScaryRage (Feb 1, 2019)

Since people tested it long enough now can someone please tell me if its good activating look-ahead and psycho Visual Tuning?


----------



## LiaNdrY (Feb 1, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> #Rate Control - this is already implemented in the official version https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/blob/jim-nvenc/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/jim-nvenc.c#L444-L470


This mode can be selected from the Rate Control drop-down list?
Will it be available on older generation video cards and operating systems?


----------



## Osiris (Feb 1, 2019)

As far as i'm aware there are no OS restrictions on any of the rate control modes, some older videocards don't support lossless though, my GTX 770 (Kepler) didn't support it.


----------



## KLO (Feb 1, 2019)

I have my PC running i9-9900k, RTX 2080ti x2 SLI enabled, playing at 4k resolution. Fps in game 120-140.
As soon as I'm switching to the game(Destiny 2) FPS in OBS drops to 30-40 and OBS says that encoder is overloaded, try to use lower quality preset. But no matter which preset I'm using with new nvenc encoder issue persists, Also I tried to encode on 0 and 1 GPU. Output resolution is 1600x900@60.
What should I try or maybe collect some more info to fix this issue?


----------



## saxtrain.ttv (Feb 1, 2019)

KLO said:


> I have my PC running i9-9900k, RTX 2080ti x2 SLI enabled, playing at 4k resolution. Fps in game 120-140.
> As soon as I'm switching to the game(Destiny 2) FPS in OBS drops to 30-40 and OBS says that encoder is overloaded, try to use lower quality preset. But no matter which preset I'm using with new nvenc encoder issue persists, Also I tried to encode on 0 and 1 GPU. Output resolution is 1600x900@60.
> What should I try or maybe collect some more info to fix this issue?


I also have a 9900k with a 1 rtx 2080ti and have had no problems with this beta on Destiny 2.  So the root cause would seem to be related to multiple gpu's perhaps?


----------



## KLO (Feb 1, 2019)

After some more tests I figured out that FPS drop is not related to SLI (tried to disable it). It's related to how GPU is currently loaded, when looking into the sky in the game OBS is able to maintain 60 FPS. More of than it's related to 4K resolution, so OBS has to downscale whole image to output resolution. When I set all resolutions (game, screen, output and canvas) to 1920x1080 it doesn't drop fps anymore since it hasn't downscale anything.
So seems that it's downscaling image on the same GPU where game is running.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 1, 2019)

KLO said:


> After some more tests I figured out that FPS drop is not related to SLI (tried to disable it). It's related to how GPU is currently loaded, when looking into the sky in the game OBS is able to maintain 60 FPS. More of than it's related to 4K resolution, so OBS has to downscale whole image to output resolution. When I set all resolutions (game, screen, output and canvas) to 1920x1080 it doesn't drop fps anymore since it hasn't downscale anything.
> So seems that it's downscaling image on the same GPU where game is running.


What the % of usage when you are playing in 4K and using OBS? If you are over 80/90% you can drop frames in obs


----------



## LiaNdrY (Feb 1, 2019)

Osiris said:


> As far as i'm aware there are no OS restrictions on any of the rate control modes, some older videocards don't support lossless though, my GTX 770 (Kepler) didn't support it.


The screens show that only 4 modes are available, and among them there is no VBR_HQ and CBR_HQ.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 1, 2019)

VBR_HQ is used when 2-pass is enabled (through Max Quality preset), otherwise it's just VBR. Same goes for CBR, except that CBR_LOWDELAY_HQ is used when 2-pass is enabled.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Feb 1, 2019)

Osiris said:


> VBR_HQ is used when 2-pass is enabled (through Max Quality preset), otherwise it's just VBR. Same goes for CBR, except that CBR_LOWDELAY_HQ is used when 2-pass is enabled.


Clear. Maybe I missed something, but what's wrong with win7, why do they want to disable it in the next build?


----------



## Osiris (Feb 1, 2019)

Windows 7 can't support the most important feature of the new NVENC, directly feeding frames from VRAM into NVENC. So there wouldn't be any benefit to using the new NVENC, it will fall back to the old NVENC.


----------



## bykarizma (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello , i uses 8 mbit to stream on twitch 1080p60 but  1080p doesnt shows on twitch. Shows 760p and above. How to fix?
My spec i7700q 1080ti


----------



## Eseten (Feb 1, 2019)

Osiris said:


> the most important feature of the new NVENC, directly feeding frames from VRAM into NVENC.


how is this a new feature of NVENC? this is exactly how NVIFR (until now only used in shadowplay) has always worked


----------



## jellysandwich (Feb 1, 2019)

Eseten said:


> how is this a new feature of NVENC? this is exactly how NVIFR (until now only used in shadowplay) has always worked



It's not a new feature, it's the new _implementation _of nvenc in this test build. Previously it used ffmpeg, now it uses nvidia sdk directly.


----------



## KLO (Feb 2, 2019)

Overflow said:


> What the % of usage when you are playing in 4K and using OBS? If you are over 80/90% you can drop frames in obs


Game is using 40% of CPU, 98-99% GPU, OBS is using 1-2% CPU.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 2, 2019)

KLO said:


> Game is using 40% of CPU, 98-99% GPU, OBS is using 1-2% CPU.


This is the problem, you can't use 98/99% of GPU with the game, OBS need some GPU resource for rendering so, you have to drop down some graphics effect in the game. You can't go above 80/85/90% of GPU usage for the game, you have to left at least 10% of GPU resource for OBS. Using 99% of GPU for the game make OBS dropping frame.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 2, 2019)

Eseten said:


> how is this a new feature of NVENC? this is exactly how NVIFR (until now only used in shadowplay) has always worked


When I say new NVENC, I am talking about the new NVENC encoder in OBS.


----------



## LiaNdrY (Feb 2, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Windows 7 can't support the most important feature of the new NVENC, directly feeding frames from VRAM into NVENC. So there wouldn't be any benefit to using the new NVENC, it will fall back to the old NVENC.


If ShadowPlay and directly feeding frames from VRAM into NVENC are the same thing, then why does ShadowPlay work on Win7?


----------



## bykarizma (Feb 2, 2019)

bykarizma said:


> Hello , i uses 8 mbit to stream on twitch 1080p60 but  1080p doesnt shows on twitch. Shows 760p and above. How to fix?
> My spec i7700q 1080ti


Someone could help me to fix this problem?

( This problem happen just on twitch. I uses restream everyting fine on youtube)


----------



## ScaryRage (Feb 2, 2019)

bykarizma said:


> Someone could help me to fix this problem?
> 
> ( This problem happen just on twitch. I uses restream everyting fine on youtube)


Try lowering bitrate to 6k. Or start your stream with a blackscreen so you dont use 8k bitrate when starting the stream. Twitch detects you using 8k bitrate and doesnt let you stream. So start the Stream with a blackscreen for 10seconds and then u can do what ever you want and it should work.


----------



## bykarizma (Feb 2, 2019)

ScaryRage said:


> Try lowering bitrate to 6k. Or start your stream with a blackscreen so you dont use 8k bitrate when starting the stream. Twitch detects you using 8k bitrate and doesnt let you stream. So start the Stream with a blackscreen for 10seconds and then u can do what ever you want and it should work.



I streaming 8.5 mbit with old nvidia encoder but this happened with new nvidia encoder. The problem is with new encoder. Cant stream with 8 mbit as old nvidia encoder.


----------



## KLO (Feb 2, 2019)

Overflow said:


> This is the problem, you can't use 98/99% of GPU with the game, OBS need some GPU resource for rendering so, you have to drop down some graphics effect in the game. You can't go above 80/85/90% of GPU usage for the game, you have to left at least 10% of GPU resource for OBS. Using 99% of GPU for the game make OBS dropping frame.


Then OBS needs settings which GPU to use. I have intel graphics inside CPU and second GPU which is not fully loaded, so I can switch OBS to it to avoid such FPS drops.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 2, 2019)

KLO said:


> Then OBS needs settings which GPU to use. I have intel graphics inside CPU and second GPU which is not fully loaded, so I can switch OBS to it to avoid such FPS drops.


Idk if that is possibile, we have to ask to @Osiris maybe he knows. :)


----------



## Osiris (Feb 2, 2019)

LiaNdrY said:


> If ShadowPlay and directly feeding frames from VRAM into NVENC are the same thing, then why does ShadowPlay work on Win7?


Because it is not the same. As I understand it, the new NVENC SDK has the option to directly feed a (D3D) texture to the NVENC API. In the case of OBS this texture lives in the GPU's VRAM and it has NV12 as the format. DirectX 11 on Windows 7 does not have support for the NV12 texture format.



bykarizma said:


> Someone could help me to fix this problem?
> 
> ( This problem happen just on twitch. I uses restream everyting fine on youtube)



Then you are not streaming 1920x1080, remember that rescaling in settings -> output does nothing when using the new NVENC.


----------



## ntoff (Feb 3, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Then you are not streaming 1920x1080, remember that rescaling in settings -> output does nothing when using the new NVENC.


So you can enable rescaling, but the output will still be in 1080? new NVENC just ignores the setting? Will that be changed in the release so if the new NVENC is enabled, the ability to rescale is disabled? Or if you enable scaling, will it just fall back to the old ffmpeg NVENC?


----------



## Klesk Reaver (Feb 3, 2019)

Very interested to know if I can use an RTX card as a 2nd card in my system for NVENC purposes only and get all the benefits of a 20 series NVENC without having to use the RTX card on its own.

example: I'm using a 1080ti as the only card in my system, I simply add a 20 series card into the 2nd PCIe slot, no monitor is attached to it, I tell OBS to use the 20 series card for the encoding work.

This appeals to me as even though I have a dual PC setup, I sold my Elgato 4K60 Pro and HDMI 2.0 monitor as I could never get it to work properly for me, plus I enjoy g-sync too much to want to lose DisplayPort on my primary display

Now that there are some better HDMI 2.0 monitors out in the wild, I want to try streaming again but the cost of getting the Elgato capture card again and a new monitor, far outweighs the cost of just getting a cheap 2060 card for NVENC.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 3, 2019)

If you don't have a CPU with 32 pci-e lanes, that is a bad idea.


----------



## Klesk Reaver (Feb 3, 2019)

Osiris said:


> If you don't have a CPU with 32 pci-e lanes, that is a bad idea.


16 lanes I believe I have, thanks for the heads up, has testing shown it to be a problem?


----------



## iTzCodes (Feb 3, 2019)

So, If i always use x264 on a single pc, could switching over to this new update, be less taxing on my pc if i changed to nvenc?  I usually do fast @ 4500-5000 bitrate and 60 fps 720p.   I have a i7 7700k + 1080 FTW 16 gbs ram.  For some games I do play on pc + stream I noticed i have to tune some settings down to be able to handle it.   And i've heard nvenc shouldn't be used.  But I'm willing to switch over if it'll be better for the pc and still bring out some quality results.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 3, 2019)

iTzCodes said:


> So, If i always use x264 on a single pc, could switching over to this new update, be less taxing on my pc if i changed to nvenc?  I usually do fast @ 4500-5000 bitrate and 60 fps 720p.   I have a i7 7700k + 1080 FTW 16 gbs ram.  For some games I do play on pc + stream I noticed i have to tune some settings down to be able to handle it.   And i've heard nvenc shouldn't be used.  But I'm willing to switch over if it'll be better for the pc and still bring out some quality results.


Quality improvements are for RTX cards for the new nvenc inside the card, so with the GTX 10xx you can have better performance because nvenc is less demanding than x264, but, quality isnt comparable to x264 fast preset with GTX cards (at the same bitrate of course).


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 4, 2019)

Doesn't work for me my i7 7700k at veryfast looks better than my 2080ti. No one has an answer here why


----------



## ScaryRage (Feb 4, 2019)

So Nvidia said that the new NVENC encoder with an RTX GPU is able to compare with x264 medium, is that true? Or would you rather compare it with another cpu preset?


----------



## Synflood (Feb 4, 2019)

ScaryRage said:


> So Nvidia said that the new NVENC encoder with an RTX GPU is able to compare with x264 medium, is that true? Or would you rather compare it with another cpu preset?


Better than GTX GPU, but worse than x264 fast. IMHO. Large pixelation in dynamic scenes, especially noticeable on a light background like the sky


----------



## Fam3mon5ster (Feb 5, 2019)

KLO said:


> Then OBS needs settings which GPU to use. I have intel graphics inside CPU and second GPU which is not fully loaded, so I can switch OBS to it to avoid such FPS drops.



I see what your saying here but even if you offloaded that "1-2%" load by having OBS specifically use another GPU for say your hardware acceleration or scenes or w/e your gonna always run into the issue that your GPU is being fully utilized when under a heavy load. that 1-2 % isnt gonna make a difference if your going to use nvenc as your primary encoder and your always hitting 98-99% utilization.  Overflow is right your gonna need to make some sacrifice either by turning down certain settings or resolution or even putting a FPS cap to try to offload the GPU so that obs can breathe - your not gonna find any luck though since your pushing 4k. Your best option is to either go back to x264 and utilize your cpu since your technically GPU dependent at 4k or get another nvidia card and if I remember correctly have obs use GPU 2? and have one card dedicated 2 nvenc while you max out your main gpu- i tried this temporarily when i received my 2080ti and i also plugged in my 980ti - i ran into issues with my psu though just not enough juice lol im sure it could work though I just dont think i can see anyone going out to say buy a $400 rtx card for the "better visual" version for recording or streaming just to sit in the system and use it for nvenc lol- that would be wild - 

I also wanna say that if this option was written into obs to choose what gpu to use specifically to target hardware acceleration/ scenes etc to the people that have mutliple gpus, you still have to worry about everything else you got going on during your recording or streaming -  you got a chrome opened? your gpu is being utilized - oh you got some media player going on maybe to restream like VLC? gpu being used - man i just found out my damn spotify app has hardware acceleration now LOL everything is being written to use your gpu in some way to help in performance - yea you can turn it off but are you really gonna go through all your apps and scenes etc to help your gpu encode then worry about if your cpu will be overloaded -


----------



## sven (Feb 6, 2019)

ScaryRage said:


> So Nvidia said that the new NVENC encoder with an RTX GPU is able to compare with x264 medium, is that true? Or would you rather compare it with another cpu preset?




I am not shure is it true or a Lie it woud be nice is it medium but the beta looks like veryfast not more. not big change.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 6, 2019)

sven said:


> I am not shure is it true or a Lie it woud be nice is it medium but the beta looks like veryfast not more. not big change.


It's suppose to be better than Fast but worst than Medium.


----------



## CriticalChocolate (Feb 7, 2019)

sven said:


> I am not shure is it true or a Lie it woud be nice is it medium but the beta looks like veryfast not more. not big change.



it is infact very close to medium x264 with an RTX card and the NVENC obs patch. Maybe not in all situations but it is very close, if not indistinguishable in most cases. It is no lie.


----------



## sven (Feb 7, 2019)

CriticalChocolate said:


> it is infact very close to medium x264 with an RTX card and the NVENC obs patch. Maybe not in all situations but it is very close, if not indistinguishable in most cases. It is no lie.



Mhm not realy i have a rtx 2080 TI and i comparsd it with Medium the Different is big in my mind. i hope  in the final version is it rly 1:1 to Cpu Medium but for now. not a change for me.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 7, 2019)

sven said:


> Mhm not realy i have a rtx 2080 TI and i comparsd it with Medium the Different is big in my mind. i hope  in the final version is it rly 1:1 to Cpu Medium but for now. not a change for me.



The new NVENC encoder in OBS has nothing to do with quality. The quality improvements are in the NVENC part on the actual GPU.


----------



## Khaduran (Feb 7, 2019)

So I have been trying different games lately. Is there a way for OBS to have higher priority than the game? It gets extremely choppy when I run high quality on the game and encounter certain points in the game. The gpu runs on max but still works flawless in the the game.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 7, 2019)

Khaduran said:


> So I have been trying different games lately. Is there a way for OBS to have higher priority than the game? It gets extremely choppy when I run high quality on the game and encounter certain points in the game. The gpu runs on max but still works flawless in the the game.


Nope, you have to cap your fps or drop down some graphics settings in the game for left some gpu headroom for obs.


----------



## VideoVamp (Feb 8, 2019)

KLO said:


> Then OBS needs settings which GPU to use. I have intel graphics inside CPU and second GPU which is not fully loaded, so I can switch OBS to it to avoid such FPS drops.


Specifying which GPU to use would substantially simplify the task for those of us with dedicated broadcast machines. It would also be a massive help to anyone using a high end Mac with an eGPU.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 8, 2019)

For those of you having performance problems with the encoder when GPU utilization is over 90%, I recommend using the "Quality" preset and to disable Look-ahead and Psych-visual tuning to reduce GPU usage and see if that helps.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 8, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> For those of you having performance problems with the encoder when GPU utilization is over 90%, I recommend using the "Quality" preset and to disable Look-ahead and Psych-visual tuning to reduce GPU usage and see if that helps.


Quality is different from Max Quality? Disable Look-ahead and Psycho Visual Tuning will reduce the quality a lot? With this settings we can still use the gpu around the 99% and have OBS run smooth? Thanks.


----------



## TimeRocker (Feb 8, 2019)

I got an RTX 2080 today to replace my GTX 1080 and to use NVENC with it instead of my CPU(4790k) which Ive found is right on the cusp of being obsolete for streaming due to getting bottlenecked in some games, and I didnt want to have to completely build a new PC, so I was hoping based on everything Ive seen and read that the RTX 2080 and NVENC would take care of my needs. I didnt have time to test this beta build tonight before streaming, but I definitely noticed the difference between when Ive used my 1080's NVENC and the 2080's with the stable build. The 2080 is about equal to Very Fast CPU preset on the stable OBS build, but without my CPU bottlenecking me in FFXIV like when I use my cpu which is nice cuz it keeps my game at 60FPS at all times when before it would drop to 45 or so cuz of my CPU.

Now heres the good part. After streaming, I decided to test this build. The first thing I noticed instantly was moving around there was little to no OBS Preview skipping/frame jumps like I was getting in the stable release. Then I did a recording to compare it to ones I did with the stable, and its almost night and day. Hardly any hiccup at all, the visuals are definitely smoother, and it was a near perfect 60FPS the entire test. When compared to the stable recording, there was a dropped frame or 2 every 3 or 4 seconds for that one. This is EXACTLY what I was hoping to get out of the 2080, and Im super happy now to see it was worth it.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 8, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Quality is different from Max Quality? Disable Look-ahead and Psycho Visual Tuning will reduce the quality a lot? With this settings we can still use the gpu around the 99% and have OBS run smooth? Thanks.


Max Quality is just Quality with 2-pass encoding enabled. Disabling the other settings shouldn't have a big impact on visual quality, I don't think. Feel free to judge for yourself and report back.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 8, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Max Quality is just Quality with 2-pass encoding enabled. Disabling the other settings shouldn't have a big impact on visual quality, I don't think. Feel free to judge for yourself and report back.


But, there is a way to have smooth obs even if gpu usage is 99%? Or is just impossible because obs always needs some headroom for being smooth?


----------



## theGuyWithTheProblem (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi, i want to report a bug, with old nvenc i can select the second GPU for encoding and is working great, with the new nvenc is not working at all, basic is not streaming. My setup, 2080ti for gaming and second gpu 2070 for Physx and obs streaming. I will attach the log file, please fix this, i did test the new nvenc on a system with one graphic card and quality is amazing, thank you


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 8, 2019)

Overflow said:


> But, there is a way to have smooth obs even if gpu usage is 99%? Or is just impossible because obs always needs some headroom for being smooth?


OBS has to have some GPU room, since OBS is a graphics application as well and uses the GPU to composite your scene. If there is no room for OBS to do its work, you're going to have bad performance.



theGuyWithTheProblem said:


> Hi, i want to report a bug, with old nvenc i can select the second GPU for encoding and is working great, with the new nvenc is not working at all, basic is not streaming. My setup, 2080ti for gaming and second gpu 2070 for Physx and obs streaming. I will attach the log file, please fix this, i did test the new nvenc on a system with one graphic card and quality is amazing, thank you


This has been fixed in master -- it has been changed so that if you change to use NVENC on a different GPU, it will just use the old NVENC implementation under the hood instead. You can't use the new NVENC implementation on another card because that utterly defeats the entire purpose of the change.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 8, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> OBS has to have some GPU room, since OBS is a graphics application as well and uses the GPU to composite your scene. If there is no room for OBS to do its work, you're going to have bad performance.
> 
> 
> This has been fixed in master -- it has been changed so that if you change to use NVENC on a different GPU, it will just use the old NVENC implementation under the hood instead. You can't use the new NVENC implementation on another card because that utterly defeats the entire purpose of the change.


Even if you use x264 as codec, you need to leave some gpu headroom for obs, is that right?


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 8, 2019)

sven said:


> Mhm not realy i have a rtx 2080 TI and i comparsd it with Medium the Different is big in my mind. i hope  in the final version is it rly 1:1 to Cpu Medium but for now. not a change for me.



I agree with you, I streamed using 2080ti nvenc new and it looks worse on youtube then me using my i7 7700k at veryfast. Very upset I thought it would fix the blurry on my stream when moving


----------



## Overflow (Feb 8, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> I agree with you, I streamed using 2080ti nvenc new and it looks worse on youtube then me using my i7 7700k at veryfast. Very upset I thought it would fix the blurry on my stream when moving


Youtube is another thing because youtube re-encode your quality, you have to try twitch, it doesnt re-encode at source quality.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 8, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Even if you use x264 as codec, you need to leave some gpu headroom for obs, is that right?


The reason why OBS needs GPU headroom has nothing to do with encoding, but with scene compositing and scaling and running filters.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 8, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Even if you use x264 as codec, you need to leave some gpu headroom for obs, is that right?


Yes. Be careful not to get rendering and encoding confused. Rendering is the process of taking all your sources and flattening them down onto a single uncompressed frame. That happens on the GPU no matter what. Encoding is the process of taking that uncompressed frame and compressing it so that you can stream it or save it at a smaller file size.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 9, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Youtube is another thing because youtube re-encode your quality, you have to try twitch, it doesnt re-encode at source quality.


 
yeah but my friend has a i7 7700k and streams at veryfast and we have the same settings and his looks better. thats why I posted my log to see if someone here can see if something is wrong with my setup but got no answer, I posted it up twice


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 9, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> I agree with you, I streamed using 2080ti nvenc new and it looks worse on youtube then me using my i7 7700k at veryfast. Very upset I thought it would fix the blurry on my stream when moving


Dunno about youtube but it is looking good on mixer FTL (4770k w/ 1080ti) ---High quality, Bitrate 5500, Max Quality, Profile High,keyframe 2, psycho tuning , b-frame 3. Streamed 8+hours lost maybe 120 frames. Looking Excellent as well. So far I'm happy with it. Will test with other games.   https://mixer.com/SteeledPick?vod=83661846


----------



## Overflow (Feb 9, 2019)

Steeled_Pick said:


> Dunno about youtube but it is looking good on mixer FTL (4770k w/ 1080ti) ---High quality, Bitrate 5500, Max Quality, Profile High,keyframe 2, psycho tuning , b-frame 3. Streamed 8+hours lost maybe 120 frames. Looking Excellent as well. So far I'm happy with it. Will test with other games.   https://mixer.com/SteeledPick?vod=83661846


Really really cool! (Why b-frame 3? Whats the difference with 2?)


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

NVIDIA's 418.81 driver enabled the P2 state for CUDA for some reason.  The only way I knew this is through the Nvinspector tool and I believe this is like a power saving feature.  I'm not sure what effect this will have on OBS and the encoder, but I guess I'll have to see.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 9, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Really really cool! (Why b-frame 3? Whats the difference with 2?)


B-frames at one point had to be zero because it would break Mixer FTL, Mixer has fixed that issue and another person suggested I try 3. I've been using it since.
I noticed a stutter once in a while in my stream so Preset: Performance and Profile high seem to work just as well without the occasional stutter.


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Feb 9, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> Doesn't work for me my i7 7700k at veryfast looks better than my 2080ti. No one has an answer here why


Nvenc quality is tied to the encoder on the GPU not the program so no version of OBS will increase visual fidelity by a large amount


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 9, 2019)

There is a new build available, OBS Studio 23.0 Release Candidate 1. This includes the changes in the other beta, as well as several additional improvements. There is a new thread specifically for the release candidate here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-23-0-release-candidate.100204/

Please leave all new feedback on that thread. Thank you for testing -- it has proved extremely valuable!


----------

